# E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...



## tradito77 (29 Agosto 2012)

*E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*

 Rieccomi qui.
E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...

Ok, tempo fa avevo detto che stavo bene, ed era vero. Con lei tutto filerebbe liscio se solo io riuscissi a cancellare questi ricordi dalla mia testa, ma non ce la faccio.
Ho capito le ragioni e le dinamiche del tradimento, le ho accettate, ci posso convivere, ma non riesco a togliermi "loro" dalla testa. "Loro" là a spassarsela e io povero pirla a casa a credere di essere la persona più felice e fortunata del mondo. 

Ho letto 1000 cose a riguardo, le storie di chi ha superato, consigli, opinioni di "esperti" del settore. Sì, si può perdonare, siamo umani, si può sbagliare e si può dare una seconda possibilità anche a chi dice di amarci ma ci ha fatto più male di tutti. Ma dal perdonare al metterci una pietra sopra ci sono un miliardo di anni luce di distanza.
Si dice che il tradimento può dare una scossa alla coppia e si può superare con la consapevolezza di essere una coppia diversa e migliore. Vero, come coppia credo che in generale siamo evoluti in meglio, ma come ho scritto in un altro post, non riesco più a dirle "ti amo". Mi sembra di prendere per il culo me stesso. Non riesco a far la parte del bravo maritino perfettino dopo una mazzata del genere. Sono un cornuto di merda, punto. 

A sto punto, per come sono fatto, penso che non ci sia più nulla da fare, sono condannato a vivere una vita di merda. Dopo la cacciata dall'Eden, non si torna più indietro.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...


tremo al solo pensiero della risposta che ti darà Daniele


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Tradito, fai del bene a te stesso, separati da tua moglie, potrai farti un avita solo migliore.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, fai del bene a te stesso, separati da tua moglie, potrai farti un avita solo migliore.


C.V.D.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2012)

Non è che sei "condannato" a far nulla però...nessuno ti obbliga credo


----------



## erab (29 Agosto 2012)

Non bisogna, ne si può, metterci sopra nessuna pietra, il punto è imparare a conviverci.
Ne hai parlato con lei?, di come ti senti?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> non riesco a togliermi "loro" dalla testa. "Loro" là a spassarsela e io povero pirla a casa a credere di essere la persona più felice e fortunata del mondo.


ci riesci... NON sei tu il povero pirla. 
pensaci bene.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...


tradito, mi spiace davvero...
ne ha parlato con lei? ..... 

.........in parte, purtroppo, mi sento di dare ragione a Daniele
è passato tanto tempo Tradito...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Lo ripeto e lo ridico, se una persona dopo un tradimento non riesce passare oltre, anche per bene dei figli è meglio separarsi. Non è bello che i figli abbiano due genitori che non si amano, ma che forse si disprezzano in parte.

La separazione non è morte, è di certo dolorosa, ma la reputo meno dolorosa che soffrire tutti i giorni per un torto subito come il tradimento, non è giusto che lui soffra così.

Non c'è riuscito, ormai è charo, tradito 77 non può perdonare.


----------



## Circe (29 Agosto 2012)

Tradito il tuo post avrei potuto scriverlo io.....penso di stare bene e poi....puff nel baratro. Non so quanti litri di lacrime verso da un anno a questa parte. A volte vedo un film porno....mio marito e la z che se la spassano mentre io gli preparo la cenetta e ridono alle mie spalle. Sto provando a ricostruire, a mantenere in piedi una famiglia. Ma il percorso a volte é troppo duro. Lui mi dice é finito metti da parte. È il passato. Viviamo l'oggi. Si sto cazzo e scusate la volgarità ....troppo facile parlare così dopo anni di scopate con quella. Ed io dovrei fare la moglie felice del presente, quasi avessi ricevuto un dono divino nella ricostruzione post tradimento. Non ci riesco. Lo amo si, ma é cambiato il sentimento. Non lo stimo più, non gli credo più, penso che sia pronto a rifarlo in qualsiasi momento. E vorrei tanto essere come qui sono tanti nel forum....forti, inattaccabili. Ma sono una povera cornuta che si piange addosso. Per ora....non so cosa mi riserverà il futuro ....un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo ripeto e lo ridico, se una persona dopo un tradimento non riesce passare oltre, anche per bene dei figli è meglio separarsi. Non è bello che i figli abbiano due genitori che non si amano, ma che forse si disprezzano in parte.
> 
> La separazione non è morte, è di certo dolorosa, ma la reputo meno dolorosa che soffrire tutti i giorni per un torto subito come il tradimento, non è giusto che lui soffra così.
> 
> Non c'è riuscito, ormai è charo, tradito 77 non può perdonare.


sono d'accordo


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo ripeto e lo ridico, se una persona dopo un tradimento non riesce passare oltre, anche per bene dei figli è meglio separarsi. Non è bello che i figli abbiano due genitori che non si amano, ma che forse si disprezzano in parte.
> 
> La separazione non è morte, è di certo dolorosa, ma la reputo meno dolorosa che soffrire tutti i giorni per un torto subito come il tradimento, non è giusto che lui soffra così.
> 
> Non c'è riuscito, ormai è charo, tradito 77 non può perdonare.



hai visto che quando vuoi sai esprimerti al meglio dicendo cose che vanno approvate? :up::up:


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> hai visto che quando vuoi sai esprimerti al meglio dicendo cose che vanno approvate? :up::up:


Tradito è una persona che soffre davvero di un male che conosco troppo bene e non ne ha colpe, non sopporto chi soffre per un male che non ha e di cui oltretutto ne ha colpa.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito è una persona che soffre davvero di un male che conosco troppo bene e non ne ha colpe, non sopporto chi soffre per un male che non ha e di cui oltretutto ne ha colpa.


mi spiace davvero che tu soffra maledettamente.posso solo dirti  di resistere.. "il tempo è galantuomo"


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> mi spiace davvero che tu soffra maledettamente.posso solo dirti  di resistere.. "il tempo è galantuomo"


Il tempo non è galantuomo se  perdi del tutto la possibilità di arginare il dolore. Io ho perso questa possibilità con l'ultimo tradimento ed ora soffro per tutto quello di male che mi è successo, mi trovo a volte a piangere per la morte di mio padre e non accadeva affatto in passato.
Odio chi ha distrutto le mie speranze, perchè erano esse a rendermi solido.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tempo non è galantuomo se perdi del tutto la possibilità di arginare il dolore. Io ho perso questa possibilità con l'ultimo tradimento ed ora soffro per tutto quello di male che mi è successo, mi trovo a volte a piangere per la morte di mio padre e non accadeva affatto in passato.
> Odio chi ha distrutto le mie speranze, perchè erano esse a rendermi solido.


ho capito amico mio... le lacrime che versi per la morte di tuo padre sono giustificatissime..  quelle relative al tradimento invece sono sprecate.....coraggio .. come si dice ..."the show must go".. la vita continua


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ho capito amico mio... le lacrime che versi per la morte di tuo padre sono giustificatissime..  quelle relative al tradimento invece sono sprecate.....coraggio .. come si dice ..."the show must go".. la vita continua


La mia vita è finita quando la mia ex mi disse chiaramente "Mica sto più cn te, se stai male sono problemi tuoi, io non ti devo nulla!" Peccato che mi ha tradito quando stavamo insieme e sapeva che sarei stato di merda, è riuscita solo ad amplificare il mio male a livelli incredibili fino a farlo cronicizzare.


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia vita è finita quando la mia ex mi disse chiaramente "Mica sto più cn te, se stai male sono problemi tuoi, io non ti devo nulla!" Peccato che mi ha tradito quando stavamo insieme e sapeva che sarei stato di merda, è riuscita solo ad amplificare il mio male a livelli incredibili fino a farlo cronicizzare.


molto cinica ma è stato meglio così.. non ti meritava..


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, fai del bene a te stesso, separati da tua moglie, potrai farti un avita solo migliore.


concordo con Daniele, anche se forse mi sarei espressa in altro modo:smile:


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...



Carissimo, non ho molte parole da aggiungere se non che ti capisco in pieno perché ti leggo come un libro aperto. 
Lo sai che sono in sintonia con te.
Mi vengono alla mente le parole di una bella canzone di Battiato che dice così: il fatto è che non posso più tornare indietro, che non riesco a vivere con te né senza di te...
Ecco, quello sei tu, quella sono io, ma loro non riescono ad immaginarlo fino in fondo, non lo fanno apposta, penso che non ci arrivino proprio...
Anche noi come coppia siamo evoluti in meglio, ma non riesco a metterci nessuna pietra sopra e so benissimo che non dimenticheremo mai e che porteremo i segni per sempre, ma questo è per tutti, non credere a quelli  che vantano ricostruzioni mirabili...chi ha amato tanto davvero non potrà mai voltare pagina del tutto.
L'amore non prevede un oltraggio del genere...

Non so cosa consigliarti, forse un periodo di distacco visto che potreste "permettervelo" non avendo figli.  
E ti dico un'altra cosa: io ho anche il problema che non riesco a perdonare...e non è poca cosa per chi, come me, è credente.
E' un fallimento su tutti i fronti...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> molto cinica ma è stato meglio così.. non ti meritava..


Ma io non volevo stare con lei, volevo solo che provasse almeno a fare qualcosa che sembrasse atta a lenire quel dolore che mi aveva creato, invece la foga scopaiola era più forte di un poco di umanità, lei doveva pur studiare e scopare, chi se ne fotteva se aveva ferito una persona che sapeva si sarebbe a breve suicidata.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, fai del bene a te stesso, separati da tua moglie, potrai farti un avita solo migliore.


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il *tempo non è galantuomo* se  perdi del tutto la possibilità di arginare il dolore. Io ho perso questa possibilità con l'ultimo tradimento ed ora soffro per tutto quello di male che mi è successo, mi trovo a volte a piangere per la morte di mio padre e non accadeva affatto in passato.
> Odio chi ha distrutto le mie speranze, perchè erano esse a rendermi solido.




hai ragione Daniele, in taluni casi non lo è affatto-

oltretutto lei è sempre li, accanto a lui, a ricordargli quello che è successo, non a parole certo, ma con la sola sua presenza.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, fai del bene a te stesso, separati da tua moglie, *potrai farti un avita solo migliore.*




Ma non so dire se potrà essere come dici.  
Vedi Daniele, tu non ci convivevi, non eri sposato.
Lo spauracchio è di stare anche peggio dopo...da soli, perché all'inizio sarà da solo.
E non mi tirare fuori il vecchio detto...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> hai ragione Daniele, in taluni casi non lo è affatto-
> 
> oltretutto lei è sempre li, accanto a lui, a ricordargli quello che è successo, non a parole certo, ma con la sola sua presenza.


Mi chiedo solo una cosa, lei è li acconato a fare finta di nulla oppure fa qualcosa per lui?????


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissimo, non ho molte parole da aggiungere se non che ti capisco in pieno perché ti leggo come un libro aperto.
> Lo sai che sono in sintonia con te.
> Mi vengono alla mente le parole di una *bella canzone di Battiato che dice così: il fatto è che non posso più tornare indietro, che non riesco a vivere con te né senza di te...
> *Ecco, quello sei tu, quella sono io, ma loro non riescono ad immaginarlo fino in fondo, non lo fanno apposta, penso che non ci arrivino proprio...
> ...



sono stato chiamato in causa mrgreen per cui ti posso citare i versi di un'altra "mia" canzone altrettanto bella : il tempo cambia molte cose nella vita il senso le amicizie e le opinioni che voglia di cambiare che c'è in me.. si sente il bisogno di una nuova evoluzione sganciata dalle regole comuni da queste false personalità...oppure ancora un'altra; La stagione dell'amore viene e va, 
i desideri non invecchiano quasi mai con l'età. 
Se penso a come ho speso male il mio tempo 
che non tornerà, non ritornerà più. 
La stagione dell'amore viene e va, 
all'improvviso senza accorgerti, la vivrai, ti sorprenderà. 
Ne abbiamo avute di occasioni 
perdendole; non rimpiangerle, non rimpiangerle mai. 
Ancora un'altro entusiasmo ti farà pulsare il cuore. 
Nuove possibilità per conoscersi 
e gli orizzonti perduti non ritornano mai. 
La stagione dell'amore tornerà 
con le paure e le scommesse questa volta quanto durerà. 
Se penso a come ho speso male il mio tempo 
che non tornerà, non ritornerà più. 

che ne dici?:smile:​


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi chiedo solo una cosa, lei è li acconato a fare finta di nulla oppure fa qualcosa per lui?????



Daniele: potrebbe smuovere le montagne che non servirebbe quando la ferita riprende a sanguinare...
E' inutile...ne so qualcosa


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sono stato chiamato in causa mrgreen per cui ti posso citare i versi di un'altra "mia" canzone altrettanto bella : il tempo cambia molte cose nella vita il senso le amicizie e le opinioni che voglia di cambiare che c'è in me.. si sente il bisogno di una nuova evoluzione sganciata dalle regole comuni da queste false personalità...oppure ancora un'altra; La stagione dell'amore viene e va,
> i desideri non invecchiano quasi mai con l'età.
> Se penso a come ho speso male il mio tempo
> che non tornerà, non ritornerà più.
> ...



Solo ringraziarti per queste "tue" perle che tanto bene fanno all'anima...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Tradito, hai quasi la mia età e ti dico cosa potresti fare da solo:


Ferie con amici (con la moglie chi cazzo può farlo??)
Andare in bei posti e poter provarci con delle belle donne che vedi (con la mugliera chi può farlo???)
Essere libero di poter gestire la casa come ti pare
Avere l'affetto di persone sincere al posto di tenerti un casa una persona insincera.

Valuta, da soli si vive bene, è solo l'amore che può tenere legate due persone o l'età vissuta insieme, tu hai quasi la mia età e puoi permetterti di rimetterti in gioco, più di tua moglie bada bene!!!


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Solo ringraziarti per queste "tue" perle che tanto bene fanno all'anima...


:amici:grazie


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, hai quasi la mia età e ti dico cosa potresti fare da solo:
> 
> 
> Ferie con amici (con la moglie chi cazzo può farlo??)
> ...


 verissimo ....


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, hai quasi la mia età e ti dico cosa potresti fare da solo:
> 
> 
> Ferie con amici (con la moglie chi cazzo può farlo??)
> ...




Sì, hai ragione, può fare tutte quelle cose da solo, e dici anche che solo l'amore può tenere legate due persone (nel suo caso specifico), ma se lui fosse ancora innamorato, o comunque provasse ancora dei sentimenti forti?
A volte, vedi, non è sufficiente quello che ti fanno per smettere di amare...

E questa è la vera fregatura di tutta la faccenda!


----------



## kikko64 (29 Agosto 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Tradito il tuo post avrei potuto scriverlo io.....penso di stare bene e poi....puff nel baratro. Non so quanti litri di lacrime verso da un anno a questa parte. A volte vedo un film porno....mio marito e la z che se la spassano mentre io gli preparo la cenetta e ridono alle mie spalle. Sto provando a ricostruire, a mantenere in piedi una famiglia. Ma il percorso a volte é troppo duro. Lui mi dice é finito metti da parte. È il passato. Viviamo l'oggi. Si sto cazzo e scusate la volgarità ....troppo facile parlare così dopo anni di scopate con quella. Ed io dovrei fare la moglie felice del presente, quasi avessi ricevuto un dono divino nella ricostruzione post tradimento. Non ci riesco. Lo amo si, ma é cambiato il sentimento. Non lo stimo più, non gli credo più, penso che sia pronto a rifarlo in qualsiasi momento. E vorrei tanto essere come qui sono tanti nel forum....forti, inattaccabili. Ma sono una povera cornuta che si piange addosso. Per ora....non so cosa mi riserverà il futuro ....un abbraccio


Quoto ogni singola parola ... per me è la stessa cosa ... al maschile ...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...



Se un giorno trovo il dvd che ho scaricato, ti dirò il titolo, anzi non te lo dirò proprio che è meglio,:mrgreen:  

E comunque come tu come tutti noi, sappiamo bene che nel tradimento c'è sofferenza, e sappiamo tutti che la sofferenza e la sua durata è differente per ognuno di noi, e sappiamo tutti cosa bisogna fare per uscirne, tu intanto lo stai facendo anche sfogandoti con noi, e noi con te.


----------



## fightclub (29 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quoto ogni singola parola ... per me è la stessa cosa ... al maschile ...


io invece ho deciso di separarmi
sarò incosciente ma nel mio caso non vedo drammi all'orizzonte, nonostante abbiamo due figli piccoli (3 e 7 anni)
non li avessimo avuti avrei cambiato le chiavi di casa appena beccata


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se un giorno trovo il dvd che ho scaricato, ti dirò il titolo, anzi non te lo dirò proprio che è meglio,:mrgreen:
> 
> E comunque come tu come tutti noi, sappiamo bene che nel tradimento c'è sofferenza, e sappiamo tutti che la sofferenza e la sua durata è differente per ognuno di noi, *e sappiamo tutti cosa bisogna fare per uscirne,* tu intanto lo stai facendo anche sfogandoti con noi, e noi con te.




Rendere pan per focaccia al fedifrago?
Perché mi sbaglierò anche, ma a te ha ridato vigore ed è il caso di dire che è stato terapeutico...  
Ti leggo che stai molto ma molto bene!
E comunque lo sai che sono contenta per te.


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> ...
> Sono un cornuto di merda, punto.
> ...





Circe ha detto:


> ...E vorrei tanto essere come qui sono tanti nel forum....forti, inattaccabili. Ma sono una povera cornuta che si piange addosso.


Non è cosi, o meglio cornuti lo siamo inevitabilmente...ma io non mi sento un "povero cornuto di merda" e non mi piango addosso. Sarà che ho da poco preso la "seconda botta" e mi ha fatto capire molte cose.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è cosi, o meglio cornuti lo siamo inevitabilmente...ma io non mi sento un "povero cornuto di merda" e non mi piango addosso. *Sarà che ho da poco preso la "seconda botta" *e mi ha fatto capire molte cose.




Nikooooo!!!
Cosa stai farfugliando??
Ora devi vuotare il sacco...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nikooooo!!!
> Cosa stai farfugliando??
> Ora devi vuotare il sacco...


C'è poco da dire no? Non è abbastanza chiaro?


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> C'è poco da dire no? Non è abbastanza chiaro?



...reiterazione del "reato"?

Non ci credo, non ci credo, non ci credo


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...reiterazione del "reato"?
> 
> Non ci credo, non ci credo, non ci credo


e invece credici.....


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> C'è poco da dire no? Non è abbastanza chiaro?


Niko...mi raccomando... attento a non metterti nei guai


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...reiterazione del "reato"?
> 
> Non ci credo, non ci credo, non ci credo


Eh Diletta,c'era già nell'aria da qualche giorno.
Purtroppo niko aveva già "anticipato" qualcosa.

In ogni caso niko, mi spiace molto!


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Agosto 2012)

Perdonala. Perchè tu stesso scrivi che siamo essere imperfetti. Lascia rotolare le cose. Vedrai che si risolveranno da sè. Alle volte, stare fermi, è come muoversi all'interno di un mare in tempesta.
Sarà Lei ad andarsene. Salvo ritornare pentita.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece credici.....




...ma perché, tu lo sapevi già??
Io mi sento male.
Abbasso i traditori, potessero affondare nella loro stessa merda.

Scusate...ma o mi sfogo qui o mi sfogo qui!


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perdonala. Perchè tu stesso scrivi che siamo essere imperfetti. Lascia rotolare le cose. Vedrai che si risolveranno da sè. Alle volte, stare fermi, è come muoversi all'interno di un mare in tempesta.
> Sarà Lei ad andarsene. Salvo ritornare pentita.


ci ha provato...ma è passato parecchio tempo dall'accaduto...evidentemente non ci riesce


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, hai quasi la mia età e ti dico cosa potresti fare da solo:
> 
> 
> Ferie con amici (con la moglie chi cazzo può farlo??)
> ...


Fantastico Daniele!!!! :up:
Bravo, bravo, bravo!!


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perdonala. Perchè tu stesso scrivi che siamo essere imperfetti. Lascia rotolare le cose. *Vedrai che si risolveranno da sè. *Alle volte, stare fermi, è come muoversi all'interno di un mare in tempesta.
> Sarà Lei ad andarsene. Salvo ritornare pentita.




...eh, lo vedo come si risolvono!
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Perdonala. Perchè tu stesso scrivi che siamo essere imperfetti. Lascia rotolare le cose. Vedrai che si risolveranno da sè. Alle volte, stare fermi, è come muoversi all'interno di un mare in tempesta.
> Sarà Lei ad andarsene. Salvo ritornare pentita.


Non si può certo dire che kikko non ci abbia provato a lungo....
Mi sbaglio o la lei è già tornata pentita, molto tempo fa...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Niko...mi raccomando... attento a non metterti nei guai


No no


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> C'è poco da dire no? Non è abbastanza chiaro?


Mi dai il tuo inddirizzo? Le diamo un trattamento Daniele gratuito (guarda mo che offerta) e dopo non solo avrai la mugliera fedele, ma potrai farle la cuccia fuori casa e farla dormire fuori.
Niko, ma siamo pazzi? Due volte? Cacciala fuori di casa, ora, subito e chiama i suoi genitori per dire di riprendersi indietro quel elettrodomestico difettosissimo chiamato moglie 2.15.16, buggata alla grande.

Scusa ma non ci vedo più, una volta potrei perdonare, ma la seconda giuro su Dio che menerei e lo farei di brutto fino a sfogarmi.


----------



## Fabry (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è cosi, o meglio cornuti lo siamo inevitabilmente...ma io non mi sento un "povero cornuto di merda" e non mi piango addosso. Sarà che ho da poco preso la "seconda botta" e mi ha fatto capire molte cose.


Minchia, mi spiace Niko...


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi dai il tuo inddirizzo? Le diamo un trattamento Daniele gratuito (guarda mo che offerta) e dopo non solo avrai la mugliera fedele, ma potrai farle la cuccia fuori casa e farla dormire fuori.
> Niko, ma siamo pazzi? Due volte? *Cacciala fuori di casa, ora, subito* e chiama i suoi genitori per dire di riprendersi indietro quel elettrodomestico difettosissimo chiamato moglie 2.15.16, buggata alla grande.
> 
> Scusa ma non ci vedo più, una volta potrei perdonare, ma la seconda *giuro su Dio che menerei* e lo farei di brutto fino a sfogarmi.


Per il grassetto entrambe le cose non si possono fare....suvvia


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per il grassetto entrambe le cose non si possono fare....suvvia


più che altro la seconda....
la prima devi solo attendere il momento giusto


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko, Tradito, Kikko voi siete alcuni per i quali ho sempre fatto un tifo sviscerato (ci metto anche Lemon, che non scrive più e spero proprio di non rivederla qui sopra).

Non siete degli sconfitti. Come può essere uno sconfitto chi ha fatto le scelte che avete fatto voi. Ci vogliono palle, e amore, per farle. E chi ha le palle e ama, per definizione, non è uno sconfitto. 

Ora verrà qualcuno a dire che la faccio facile a parlare io che non sono sposato, etc etc etc......ma, forse, è il caso di riconsiderarle certe scelte, non dico sconfessarle e/o ripudiarle, solo vedere se è il caso, quantomeno, di ridiscuterle. 

Lo dico perchè penso che l'errore più grosso che si possa fare in queste situazioni si proprio quello di voler ridiventare quello che si era prima del fattaccio. Non succederà mai. Bisogna solo stabilire siamo in grado, se ci piace, se vogliamo essere quelli diventati dopo il fattaccio.

Potrei portare esempi di persone rinate con la separazione.
Potrei portare esempi di persone rinate con la ricongiunzione.

Non sono stati più bravi di voi. Hanno solo avuto il culo di aver capito subito qual'era la cosa più FUNZIONALE per loro.


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> io invece ho deciso di separarmi
> sarò incosciente ma nel mio caso non vedo drammi all'orizzonte, nonostante abbiamo due figli piccoli (3 e 7 anni)
> non li avessimo avuti avrei cambiato le chiavi di casa appena beccata


nessuno può criticare la tua scelta
se fosse incoscienza, non avresti scritto pagine e pagine di sofferenza


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per il grassetto entrambe le cose non si possono fare....suvvia


Ed invece puoi cacciarla di casa dicendole che se rimane dentro può farsi del male, cazzo niko, basta con la pacatezza, due volte!!!!
Tua moglie non ha capito un cazzo, allora falle capire cosa significa stare male.

Se non puoi metterla fuori casa, distruggi tutte le sue cose, falle fuori davanti a lei ed inzia da quello che ha di caro, da dei ricordi, colpiscila nel profondo, perchè una donna che reitera non merita comprensione e pacatezza ed intanto anche se rimani pacato e chiedi la separazione...nulla ti verrà dato indietro, anzi ti consiglieranno la consensuale e tua moglie avrà solo vantaggi.

Ti prego Niko, non ti dico di farle del male, ma ti dico, basta con questa pacatezza, è malvagia, poco umana.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece puoi cacciarla di casa dicendole che se rimane dentro può farsi del male, cazzo niko, basta con la pacatezza, due volte!!!!
> Tua moglie non ha capito un cazzo, allora falle capire cosa significa stare male.
> 
> Se non puoi metterla fuori casa, distruggi tutte le sue cose, falle fuori davanti a lei ed inzia da quello che ha di caro, da dei ricordi, colpiscila nel profondo, perchè una donna che reitera non merita comprensione e pacatezza ed intanto anche se rimani pacato e chiedi la separazione...nulla ti verrà dato indietro, anzi ti consiglieranno la consensuale e tua moglie avrà solo vantaggi.
> ...


Dani ogni cosa a suo tempo!


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ed invece puoi cacciarla di casa dicendole che se rimane dentro può farsi del male, cazzo niko, basta con la pacatezza, due volte!!!!
> Tua moglie non ha capito un cazzo, allora falle capire cosa significa stare male.
> 
> Se non puoi metterla fuori casa, distruggi tutte le sue cose, falle fuori davanti a lei ed inzia da quello che ha di caro, da dei ricordi, colpiscila nel profondo, perchè una donna che reitera non merita comprensione e pacatezza ed intanto anche se rimani pacato e chiedi la separazione...nulla ti verrà dato indietro, anzi ti consiglieranno la consensuale e tua moglie avrà solo vantaggi.
> ...



Ma vedrai che Niko sa già quello che intende fare...vedrai.
Comunque, il consiglio di distruggere le cose a lei più care non è mica male...
...un bel falò se ha il giardino, oppure sul terrazzo.
Molto liberatorio per lui!


----------



## Flavia (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo ripeto e lo ridico, se una persona dopo un tradimento non riesce passare oltre, anche per bene dei figli è meglio separarsi. Non è bello che i figli abbiano due genitori che non si amano, ma che forse si disprezzano in parte.
> 
> La separazione non è morte, è di certo dolorosa, ma la reputo meno dolorosa che soffrire tutti i giorni per un torto subito come il tradimento, non è giusto che lui soffra così.
> 
> Non c'è riuscito, ormai è charo, tradito 77 non può perdonare.


:up: 



Diletta ha detto:


> Non so cosa consigliarti, forse un periodo di distacco visto che potreste "permettervelo" non avendo figli.
> E ti dico un'altra cosa: io ho anche il problema che non riesco a perdonare...e non è poca cosa per chi, come me, è credente.
> E' un fallimento su tutti i fronti...


Diletta secondo me il fatto che non riesci a perdonare, non dimostra un fallimento, ma solo che sei umana.
oggi non riesci a perdonare, forse nemmeno fra una settimana o un mese, ma nel momento in cui ci riuscirai forse, e dico forse capirai che la strada da intraprendere era un'altra
forza!:smile:



Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è cosi, o meglio cornuti lo siamo inevitabilmente...ma io non mi sento un "povero cornuto di merda" e non mi piango addosso. Sarà che ho da poco preso la "seconda botta" e mi ha fatto capire molte cose.


mi spiace
non insultarti non lo meriti, pensa solo che sei troppo buono e hai dato fiducia


----------



## zod (29 Agosto 2012)

C'é gente che riesce a superare il cancro, e voi non riuscite a superare una scopata. Il tradimento mescola le carte, cambia il gioco, richiede nuovi equilibri. Oppure ci si lascia. Ma continuare a soffrire per anni... ne vale la pena? Mi domando se la debolezza che ha portato il traditore a tradire non sia equiparabile alla debolezza del tradito che non riesce a superarlo. Avere poi la certezza che non si potrà mai tradire. Io non ce l'ho. Perché la vita non é fatta di certezze. 

Siate Dei, non vittime, cazzo!

S*B


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2012)

*R: E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*



Simy ha detto:


> più che altro la seconda....
> la prima devi solo attendere il momento giusto


Come scusa? 
Quale sarebbe il momento giusto?
Mi sono informato ma buttare fuori di casa non è possibile e passerei dalla parte del torto. Invece se chiedo la separazione fuori da casa ci finisco io.

In pratica deve essere lei che se ne va di sua spontanea volontà


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2012)

*R: E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*



Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Diletta secondo me il fatto che non riesci a perdonare, non dimostra un fallimento, ma solo che sei umana.
> ...


No no, forse non era chiaro il senso del mio post...io non mi sento assolutamente "insultato"


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...


Ma perchè io dico continuiamo a farci del male?
Senti rimedia...
Tinto Brass: Così fan tutte.
E prima ti metti in testa che anche la tua non è una santa meglio stai eh?
Ma togli quell'avatar da matusa dei...uffi...
Ma si può io dico eh?
Tradito...datti una scossa perdio...
Che il sole magna le ore eh?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi dai il tuo inddirizzo? Le diamo un trattamento Daniele gratuito (guarda mo che offerta) e dopo non solo avrai la mugliera fedele, ma potrai farle la cuccia fuori casa e farla dormire fuori.
> Niko, ma siamo pazzi? Due volte? Cacciala fuori di casa, ora, subito e chiama i suoi genitori per dire di riprendersi indietro quel elettrodomestico difettosissimo chiamato moglie 2.15.16, buggata alla grande.
> 
> Scusa ma non ci vedo più, una volta potrei perdonare, ma la seconda giuro su Dio che menerei e lo farei di brutto fino a sfogarmi.


Daniele ma se non hai neanche avuto le palle di venire a roma con me dai su...
sei tutto chiacchera e distintivo...
in reale tu non faresti male ad una mosca eh?


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Come scusa?
> Quale sarebbe il momento giusto?
> Mi sono informato ma buttare fuori di casa non è possibile e passerei dalla parte del torto. Invece se chiedo la separazione fuori da casa ci finisco io.
> 
> In* pratica deve essere lei che se ne va di sua spontanea volontà *


spontanea volontà...indotta...è quello il momento giusto... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Come scusa?
> Quale sarebbe il momento giusto?
> Mi sono informato ma buttare fuori di casa non è possibile e passerei dalla parte del torto. Invece se chiedo la separazione fuori da casa ci finisco io.
> 
> In pratica deve essere lei che se ne va di sua spontanea volontà


SI:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2012)

zod ha detto:


> C'é gente che riesce a superare il cancro, e voi non riuscite a superare una scopata. Il tradimento mescola le carte, cambia il gioco, richiede nuovi equilibri. Oppure ci si lascia. Ma continuare a soffrire per anni... ne vale la pena?* Mi domando se la debolezza che ha portato il traditore a tradire non sia equiparabile alla debolezza del tradito che non riesce a superarlo*. Avere poi la certezza che non si potrà mai tradire. Io non ce l'ho. Perché la vita non é fatta di certezze.
> 
> Siate Dei, non vittime, cazzo!
> 
> S*B


ed io mi domando, paradossalmente: come può il traditore riporre fiducia e speranza in un futuro insieme ad una persona a cui ha mentito per farsi i fatti propri?
cambiando campo, ma voi fareste progetti seri con un socio che avete "raggirato"? provate a pensarci...
forse sono troppo materialista, ma questo punto io non l'ho mai capito
credo che non metterei parte della mia vita nelle mani di una persona alla quale ho raccontato un sacco di balle, perchè avrei la netta sensazione di rifilargli una fregatura...


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Agosto 2012)

zod ha detto:


> C'é gente che riesce a superare il cancro, e voi non riuscite a superare una scopata. Il tradimento mescola le carte, cambia il gioco, richiede nuovi equilibri. Oppure ci si lascia. Ma continuare a soffrire per anni... ne vale la pena? Mi domando se la debolezza che ha portato il traditore a tradire non sia equiparabile alla debolezza del tradito che non riesce a superarlo. Avere poi la certezza che non si potrà mai tradire. Io non ce l'ho. Perché la vita non é fatta di certezze.
> 
> Siate Dei, non vittime, cazzo!
> 
> S*B


Esatto Zod. Questo post, non dico uguale ma simile, lo scrissi direttamente ad un utente del forum che fa del suo essere tradito un arma, non mi ha mai risposto, o non ha mai voluto rispondere. Non capisce che alla fine è tutto suo lo svantaggio. Si vede dall'acredine dei suoi post.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...


si può anche dimenticare ... ma penso che non vuoi farlo perché l'esperienza vissuta ti è di più valore che non ricordarla affatto.

come dimenticare? affrontare il problema, ancora e ancora, fino a quando non fa più male. e poi dimentichi da solo. ci sono anche altre tecniche (più efficienti) ma non so fino a dove ti vuoi spingere. se vuoi diventare completamente diverso da quello che sei ora, quelle tecniche ti fanno dimenticare qualunque evento, e se un giorno guardi qualcosa di scritto o delle foto tue, non ti riconosci più come autore. ma, di contro, non sei più riconoscibile per coloro che ti "conoscono", tipo genitori, moglie, figli.


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...


1) Non perdonerai finché non dimenticherai.
2) non dimenticherai finché stai lì fermo.
3) non dimenticherai finché non cambi aria. Se non hai figli, tanto meglio: sarà molto più semplice.
4) Nel momento in cui cambi aria (leggi: se stai lontano da lei per un bel po'), riuscirai a capire se starai meglio, oppure se stavi meglio prima. Ma ci vuole tempo.
5) Non precorrere i tempi, altrimenti è come voler tornare a giocare a calcio quando sei ancora convalescente.
6) Non fare la vittima, non serve a niente, non ti fa essere migliore. Datti da fare, tira fuori i coglioni e muovi il culo. Cambia aria.
Scusa per la franchezza, ciao.


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ed io mi domando, paradossalmente: come può il traditore riporre fiducia e speranza in un futuro insieme ad una persona a cui ha mentito per farsi i fatti propri?
> cambiando campo, ma voi fareste progetti seri con un socio che avete "raggirato"? provate a pensarci...
> forse sono troppo materialista, ma questo punto io non l'ho mai capito
> credo che non metterei parte della mia vita nelle mani di una persona alla quale ho raccontato un sacco di balle, perchè avrei la netta sensazione di rifilargli una fregatura...


E allora io rilancio domandandomi se sia piú facile vivere con un tradito che ti deve perdonare una cosa grave, o con un traditore a cui và pardonata. É come stare sempre un gradino sotto per il traditore, come essere sempre in debito. Il tradito oltretutto ha anche la licenza di tradire a cuor leggero in futuro, una sorta di bonus.

Siamo sicuri sicuri che il dopo tradimento del traditore sia migliore di quello del tradito?

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ed io mi domando, paradossalmente: come può il traditore riporre fiducia e speranza in un futuro insieme ad una persona a cui ha mentito per farsi i fatti propri?
> cambiando campo, ma voi fareste progetti seri con un socio che avete "raggirato"? provate a pensarci...
> forse sono troppo materialista, ma questo punto io non l'ho mai capito
> credo che non metterei parte della mia vita nelle mani di una persona alla quale ho raccontato un sacco di balle, perchè avrei la netta sensazione di rifilargli una fregatura...


Ma mia cara...
Bevi sto elisir...
Il segreto sta in questo: MAI mettere nessuno nella condizione di raccontarti balle eh?
Ma sempre nella condizione che si senta libero di mettere nel piatto ciò che vuole...

Più tu fai domande e chiedi conto di...
Più costringi una persona a mentire eh?

A sto punto non ne vale mai la pena...

E la scelta resta questa:
Te lo tieni così
ti allontani da lui.

Perchè fanculizzare?
CHi se ne frega
E più facile andarsene eh?

Io almeno faccio sempre così no?

[video=youtube;rj66fN-SZhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj66fN-SZhQ[/video]


----------



## Niko74 (29 Agosto 2012)

*R: E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*



Simy ha detto:


> spontanea volontà...indotta...è quello il momento giusto... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Senti tradito...
Io conosco molto bene l'eden sai?
Ogni volta che voglio tornare là...
Arrivo spacco la faccia all'angelo posto là ed entro...
E poi esco pure lasciando le cartacce dentro ok?
L'Eden eh?
Ma lo sai cosa impedisce di spennare quel fottuto angelo guardiano?
L'egoismo no?

Ovvio poi bisogna scappare più che in pressia...
Perchè senti la voce tonante dell'Onnipotente che dice...
COnte sei di nuovo qui con qualcuna delle tue troie?

E io si
Mio Signore sono qui e allora? Problemi...

TRADITO...
Cosa credi eh?
Non si dimentica...

E qua parlo per me...

Ogni volta che io qua dentro leggo certe cose che mi riportano al mio vissuto e alla mia storia personale, casso se riaffiorano alla mente i ricordi....

Ma Tradito perdio...se osservi fanno sempre meno male...

Ma parlo bene io...
Perchè ho neutralizzato l'essere che mi aveva fatto del male no?

Invece casso chi ce li ha sempre in casa come fa?

Ma dato che porco mondo nessuno ti obbliga a starci attaccato alle sue gonne...

Fa così perdio...
Ogni volta che salta addosso la buba...la nera...
Prendi e vai via un po' di giorni...

Ma fatelo porco cazzo eh?

Diletta, Circe....e compagnia bella...ma cazzo uscite da quella cazzo di prigione eh?

Io sono tornato a farlo...
Mi sono preso tre giorni e me ne sono andato via da solo...per i cassi miei...

Credete forse che mia moglie sappia dove io sia stato eh?

NO.

Non le sta bene così...
La porta è sempre aperta....

Dai casso perdio ma non fatevi mangiare dalla nera...

E se il vostro lui o lei si lamenta...
FULMINATELO CON UNO SGUARDO EH?

Vi devo insegnare eh?
Io che sto sempre con gli occhi socchiusi e lo sguardo altrove eh?
Dicono che quando fisso una persona fisso eh?

E perfino dicono che quando faccio sesso ho uno sguardo di una cattiveria micidiale...

Insomma 
Traditi del casso ripigliatevi
Che ogni volta che vi piangete addosso vi fate compatire da chi vi ha ferito...
E sta roba non va bene...non va bene...
meriterete solo il suo disprezzo finale facendo così e so di cosa parlo...

Fatele ste casso di cose che non avete mai avuto coraggio di fare in vita vostra...

Sciocchi e insensati
Trasformate le corna che avete in testa in un trampolino di lancio eh?

[video=youtube;wjfc92xm7RE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjfc92xm7RE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora io rilancio domandandomi se sia piú facile vivere con un tradito che ti deve perdonare una cosa grave, o con un traditore a cui và pardonata. É come stare sempre un gradino sotto per il traditore, come essere sempre in debito. Il tradito oltretutto ha anche la licenza di tradire a cuor leggero in futuro, una sorta di bonus.
> 
> Siamo sicuri sicuri che il dopo tradimento del traditore sia migliore di quello del tradito?
> 
> S*B


a me sembra che alla fine il tradimento destabilizzi entrambi
proprio per questo facevo l'esempio della società

ma forse a volte si può, non ricominciare, ma inventarsi di sana pianta qualcosa di nuovo


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...
> Bevi sto elisir...
> *Il segreto sta in questo: MAI mettere nessuno nella condizione di raccontarti balle eh?
> Ma sempre nella condizione che si senta libero di mettere nel piatto ciò che vuole...
> ...



bè, insomma, caro Conte...non è che uno è proprio obbligato a raccontare balle!
che almeno se ne prenda la responsabilità


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora io rilancio domandandomi se sia piú facile vivere con un tradito che ti deve perdonare una cosa grave, o con un traditore a cui và pardonata. É come stare sempre un gradino sotto per il traditore, come essere sempre in debito. Il tradito oltretutto ha anche la licenza di tradire a cuor leggero in futuro, una sorta di bonus.
> 
> Siamo sicuri sicuri che il dopo tradimento del traditore sia migliore di quello del tradito?
> 
> S*B



La questione è così...
Io brutta stronza sono un uomo ricco...e posso rifondere anche dieci volte i tuoi debiti con me e fregarmene...
Tu invece povera pezzente...non hai nulla per rifondere il danno...
Quindi stai lì zitta e non rompermi i coglioni...
Io non ti tradisco...
Te le dico in faccia le cose eh?
Non ti sta bene così?
Bon questa è la cicuta...e vedi di fare presto che io non ho più tempo per te.
Capito stronza?
Non mi incanti più con tutte le tue pseudospiegazioni del menga eh?
Sei una troia e amen.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, insomma, caro Conte...non è che uno è proprio obbligato a raccontare balle!
> che almeno se ne prenda la responsabilità


Infatti invece di star lì ad ascoltare...
Meglio andarsene e chiudere i rubinetti...
Mi vuoi?
Ok mi cerchi...


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> si può anche dimenticare ... ma penso che non vuoi farlo perché l'esperienza vissuta ti è di più valore che non ricordarla affatto.
> 
> come dimenticare? affrontare il problema, ancora e ancora, fino a quando non fa più male. e poi dimentichi da solo. *ci sono anche altre tecniche (più efficienti) ma non so fino a dove ti vuoi spingere. se vuoi diventare completamente diverso da quello che sei ora, quelle tecniche ti fanno dimenticare qualunque evento, e se un giorno guardi qualcosa di scritto o delle foto tue, non ti riconosci più come autore. ma, di contro, non sei più riconoscibile per coloro che ti "conoscono", tipo genitori, moglie, figli.*



quali sono queste tecniche?
(se non  lo hai dimenticato:mrgreen


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> quali sono queste tecniche?
> (se non  lo hai dimenticato:mrgreen


La lobotomia. 

Oppure si fa a fare il guru. C'é uno stato della mente in cui tutta la vita terrena é similabile a una scoria. Poi peró torni con i piedi per terra. Altrimenti LSD.

S*B


----------



## Circe off line (29 Agosto 2012)

zod ha detto:


> C'é gente che riesce a superare il cancro, e voi non riuscite a superare una scopata. Il tradimento mescola le carte, cambia il gioco, richiede nuovi equilibri. Oppure ci si lascia. Ma continuare a soffrire per anni... ne vale la pena? Mi domando se la debolezza che ha portato il traditore a tradire non sia equiparabile alla debolezza del tradito che non riesce a superarlo. Avere poi la certezza che non si potrà mai tradire. Io non ce l'ho. Perché la vita non é fatta di certezze.
> 
> Siate Dei, non vittime, cazzo!
> 
> S*B


Hai ragione, ma credi che se io 
Potessi non spaccherei il mondo con la mia voglia di vivere?  Purtroppo adesso sono uscita da una guerra e mi sto leccando le ferite che fanno ancora male...


----------



## Zod (29 Agosto 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma credi che se io
> Potessi non spaccherei il mondo con la mia voglia di vivere?  Purtroppo adesso sono uscita da una guerra e mi sto leccando le ferite che fanno ancora male...


Devi aver pazienza, come quando ti rompi una gamba e aspetti di guarire per poter togliere il gesso. Ci vuole tempo. L'importante é non sperare di curare una gamba incancrenita, un quel caso meglio l'amputazione. Intendo dire che non si ha nemmeno fede che il tunnel un giorno finirà, la luce non la si rivedrà mai.

S*B


----------



## free (29 Agosto 2012)

ma io forse una soluzione ce l'avrei, da abbinare al trascorrere del tempo

umorismo, ironia, autoironia

servono a riposizionare gli accadimenti nella giusta dimensione, un po' distaccata
cogliere il lato bizzarro delle cose, sorridere sui propri errori ed anche su quelli altrui, non è affatto da sciocchi, secondo me, poichè ci si reimmerge nella realtà, ci si accorge che il mondo non è affatto cascato e che non ha nessuna intenzione di farlo
e solo la realtà può dare l'unica felicità: quella possibile


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

Senti Tradito77, ho letto solo il tuo primo post. E' chiaro che la stai prendendo molto male, se è vero che per la tua compagna si è trattato di uno scivolone.

Per me stai dando vita a uno stillicidio inutile. Non è che ti danno la medaglia alla fine di questa maratona del "buon viso a cattivo gioco".

ari


----------



## aristocat (29 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Senti Tradito77, ho letto solo il tuo primo post. E' chiaro che la stai prendendo molto male, se è vero che per la tua compagna si è trattato di uno scivolone.
> 
> Per me stai dando vita a uno stillicidio inutile. Non è che ti danno la medaglia alla fine di questa maratona del "buon viso a cattivo gioco".
> 
> ari


Anche perché, c'è gente che per esempio sa contestualizzare la scappatella. Ripartendo con nuove consapevolezze.
Per me tu - persona intelligentissima e che ho sempre stimato in tanti tuoi interventi - non dimostri di avere questa capacità. Non per ora.

ari


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> quali sono queste tecniche?
> (se non  lo hai dimenticato:mrgreen


io ho dovuto dimenticare molto e quindi la sola tecnica di rielaborare ogni torto subito non era sufficiente. quindi ho creato un cosiddetto castello dei ricordi, che contiene un numero elevato di stanze, ognuna con caratteristiche particolari, di facile ricordo (colori, odori, sapori, suoni, temperature, tatto, in base ai sensi). ogni stanza rappresenta un gruppo di ricordi ben preciso, e dentro la stanza si trovano contenitori di vario genere, dove si depositano i ricordi.

il trucco sta nel deposito mirato e sistematico dei ricordi, e rivisitare tutte le stanze abbastanza spesso, ravanando nei ricordi, come se si leggesse un libro. poi si rimette, senza particolare coinvolgimento al suo posto. con il tempo, la mente si svuota, mentre il castello è pieno di ricordi, quasi tutti da buttar via.

è importante lasciare anche qualche ricordo "buono", perché rimanga la voglia di tornarci su. tuttavia, a un certo punto si da fuoco al castello. lo si fa nell'immaginario, e nel contempo si volge pagina nella propria vita. mentre il castello brucia, si rivolge lo sguardo verso una nuova meta, completamente nuova e abbandonando letteralmente tutto il mondo conosciuto. quindi si prende un nuovo lavoro, si cambia casa, si lasciano tutti gli oggetti da qualche parte, irrecuperabili. non distrutti, si lasciano, si abbandonano. questi oggetti abbandonati sono l'ancora per tornare, se dovesse essere necessario. senza questa ancora, non si può abbandonare tutto. invece così è semplice.

con il nuovo lavoro, nuova casa, nuove cose si introducono anche nuovi sentimenti e il castello appartiene al passato. i suoi contenuti scompaiono dalla mente, perché lo spazio occupato dai ricordi non è più contenuto nella mente, ma nello spirito. dal momento che è lo spirito a contenerli, non sono più i tuoi ricordi, ma dell'universo, e contemporaneamente non sei più tu che li rappresenta. cioè i ricordi non scompaiono, ma non sono più i tuoi. e per fare la prove del nove, provi a rincorrere un ricordo "buono" lasciato nel castello, e non lo trovi più, o se lo trovi, ha perso tutto il suo fascino.

e da questo momento in poi nessuno ti riconosce, né genitori, né sorelle e fratelli, né figli, amici e conoscenti. per loro ti sei allontanato talmente che a volte faticano a verderti


----------



## Spider (29 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io ho dovuto dimenticare molto e quindi la sola tecnica di rielaborare ogni torto subito non era sufficiente. quindi ho creato un cosiddetto castello dei ricordi, che contiene un numero elevato di stanze, ognuna con caratteristiche particolari, di facile ricordo (colori, odori, sapori, suoni, temperature, tatto, in base ai sensi). ogni stanza rappresenta un gruppo di ricordi ben preciso, e dentro la stanza si trovano contenitori di vario genere, dove si depositano i ricordi.
> 
> il trucco sta nel deposito mirato e sistematico dei ricordi, e rivisitare tutte le stanze abbastanza spesso, ravanando nei ricordi, come se si leggesse un libro. poi si rimette, senza particolare coinvolgimento al suo posto. con il tempo, la mente si svuota, mentre il castello è pieno di ricordi, quasi tutti da buttar via.
> 
> ...


bello, ma un pò complicato non trovi?
dunque il concetto ...è dimenticare, anzi imparare a dimenticare.
Nella teoria si, è facile più difficile mettere in pratica...
a costo di un costante e perpetuo esercizi di controllo... alla mente non puoi mettere limiti.
per questo ricordi cose assolutamente insignificanti e ne hai perse per strada di molto più importanti.
la mente elabora, cataloga e decide, cosa conservare, cosa archiviare  e dimenticare
mneglio sarebbe allora rielaborare non il ricordo, che sfumerà con il tempo ma ciò che è stato.
..e questo in fondo fa una tradito rielabora e metabolizza l'accaduto... cercando di far quadrare un cerchio...
niente è come prima, e i discorsi, le frasi, i pensieri, aggiungerei anche i testi delle canzoni che ci hanno accompagnato in tutta l'adolescenza .. hanno un sapore e un ottica diversa (... non è francesca...) 
ricordo quando la cantavo spensierato.. certo non sentendola mia.. ora si, si che è mia.
Vedi? sto rielabolando...


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Diletta secondo me il fatto che non riesci a perdonare, non dimostra un fallimento, ma solo che sei umana.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti tradito...
> Io conosco molto bene l'eden sai?
> Ogni volta che voglio tornare là...
> Arrivo spacco la faccia all'angelo posto là ed entro...
> ...



Stasera mi ci sono quasi divertita, anzi senza il quasi, a contare tutti i cazzi, italici e dialettali, che hai annoverato tu!  
E comunque a me sti moniti devo dire che funzionano, mi caricano di energia positiva e con quella che ho immagazzinato ora farei partire un razzo fin sopra a marte. 

Sentiamo se anche agli altri traditi del cazzo fa lo stesso effetto...


----------



## ferita (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te: siamo destinati a vivere una vita di merda, a meno che non ci sia una svolta nella tua esistenza talmente forte da farti dimenticare il passato. Uno tsunami che porti via tutto, anche i ricordi :smile:


----------



## Spider (30 Agosto 2012)

. *Non riesco a far la parte del bravo maritino perfettino dopo una mazzata del genere. Sono un cornuto di merda, punto. 
*
 e allora prova a non essere più "quel maritino perfettino".. tira fuori te stesso, quello che adesso sei diventatato..
forse è l'unica strada per non sentirsi solo un coglione.


----------



## ferita (30 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> . *Non riesco a far la parte del bravo maritino perfettino dopo una mazzata del genere. Sono un cornuto di merda, punto.
> *
> e allora prova a non essere più "quel maritino perfettino".. tira fuori te stesso, quello che adesso sei diventatato..
> forse è l'unica strada per non sentirsi solo un coglione.



Infatti io non so più cos'è la brava mogliettina perfettina,  ma mi trovo che non so neanche più io chi sono perchè il trasferimento in un'altra identità non è semplice!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te: siamo destinati a vivere una vita di merda, a meno che non ci sia una svolta nella tua esistenza talmente forte da farti dimenticare il passato. Uno tsunami che porti via tutto, anche i ricordi :smile:


Ferita dai uffi...
Dai cosa bisogna fare un ghetto per i traditi?
La svolta è lì dietro l'angolo eh?
Come dicono da noi...

Trarse alti no?

( gettarsi per aria)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> bello, ma un pò complicato non trovi?
> dunque il concetto ...è dimenticare, anzi imparare a dimenticare.
> Nella teoria si, è facile più difficile mettere in pratica...
> a costo di un costante e perpetuo esercizi di controllo... alla mente non puoi mettere limiti.
> ...


io ho dovuto cambiare vita. quella di prima non poteva continuare.

per costruire il castello dei ricordi ci ho messo 12 anni. per bruciarlo un attimo. ho lasciato dietro di me ogni bene che possedevo. dopo essermi assicurato che avessero una vita accettabile, anche gli animali (cani, gatti, polli, conigli, capre e maiali).

poi mi sono girato e ho cambiato tutto. non ti racconto dell'interruttore, ma se hai un buon intuito, lo senti trasparire in ogni cosa che dico e faccio 

nella vita seguente ho continuato a costruire castelli e bruciarli. perché non devi credere che avevo trovato tutto il male accumulato. solo a distanza di ormai 35 anni sento che brucerò ancora uno. probabilmente l'ultimo. anche perché nel mio castello attuale ho più ricordi piacevoli di quelli brutti. ma quelli brutti sono bruttissimi. sei curioso?


----------



## tradito77 (30 Agosto 2012)

Allora, cerco di rispondere un po' a tutti.

Innanzitutto grazie per i soliti spunti interessanti che escono da questo forum.

L'ho detto, io l'ho perdonata, ho capito e accettato il tradimento in se, ma non riesco a togliermi i ricordi di questa vicenda. Quando l'ho scoperto leggendo una sua mail, penso di essere realmente morto per qualche secondo. Ora, chi ci è passato sa cosa si prova quando si scopre di essere stati traditi. Io vorrei dimenticare questo, il ricordo di quei momenti e la rielaborazione che mi sono fatto dei mesi precedenti in cui si è consumato il tradimento. E' tutto li, bene impacchettato e messo in un cassetto della mia mente, ci metto sopra un macigno di 20 tonnellate ma quel cassettino del cazzo si apre lo stesso. Ci metto sopra una montagna e si apre lo stesso. Ci metto la luna, giove, l'universo ma nulla da fare. Punto.

Lei da allora mi è sempre stata vicina, ha riguadagnato il 99,9% della mia fiducia (come ho già detto, il 100% non lo do più neanche a me stesso). Sicuramente gliene parlerò, mi servirà per un po', poi ci ricascherò, lo so già. Se solo volessi, riavrei la mia vita di prima e anche qualcosa di meglio. Ma non posso far finta di non ricordare, non riesco a prendermi per il culo, per questo dico di essere condannato ad una vita di merda. La mia vita con lei va alla grande, il tormento è tutto dentro di me e basta. Se il mio cervello fosse un PC, chiederei solo di cancellare quei file e penso che tutto poi sarebbe perfetto. Però non si può.

Lasciarci. Molto semplice, non siamo sposati e non abbiamo figli. Ma dopo? Qui nel forum ho omesso dettagli su di me per motivi di privacy, ma fidatevi, senza di lei la mia vita è finita, quindi tanto varrebbe saltare giù da un ponte (ma bello alto, perchè l'altro ieri uno qui vicino l'ha fatto da uno basso e si è fatto solo un gran male... ). No, dai, non sto con lei per convenienza, ci ho pensato bene e potrei stare benissimo da solo, ma non è quello che voglio. Potrei fare 1000 cose, fare come dice il Conte o Daniele, ma non è quello che voglio. Abbiamo vissuto una vita insieme, siamo cresciuti insieme, è veramente la mia metà e so che lei mi ama davvero e mi sta dando il 110% di lei per rendermi felice, quindi che altro desiderare di più?

Boh, aspettiamo ancora e vediamo che succede. Intanto Grazie ancora.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io ho dovuto dimenticare molto e quindi la sola tecnica di rielaborare ogni torto subito non era sufficiente. quindi ho creato un cosiddetto castello dei ricordi, che contiene un numero elevato di stanze, ognuna con caratteristiche particolari, di facile ricordo (colori, odori, sapori, suoni, temperature, tatto, in base ai sensi). ogni stanza rappresenta un gruppo di ricordi ben preciso, e dentro la stanza si trovano contenitori di vario genere, dove si depositano i ricordi.
> 
> il trucco sta nel deposito mirato e sistematico dei ricordi, e rivisitare tutte le stanze abbastanza spesso, ravanando nei ricordi, come se si leggesse un libro. poi si rimette, senza particolare coinvolgimento al suo posto. con il tempo, la mente si svuota, mentre il castello è pieno di ricordi, quasi tutti da buttar via.
> 
> ...



credo che sia troppo complicato per me, non riesco proprio a distinguere mente e spirito, e a metterci dei castelli:smile:

forse perchè a me la vita l'ha cambiata una tragedia, quasi 10 anni fa, ed allora ho incassato il colpo e ho "deciso" aprioristicamente che la vita mi dava una seconda possibilità, e stava a me coglierla
da allora ho lasciato tutto nel passato e ho ricominciato a vivere in modo diverso, "decidendo" che nulla mi avrebbe fatto del male...il che è un'illusione, ma finchè regge, preferisco continuare così:smile:


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> . *Non riesco a far la parte del bravo maritino perfettino dopo una mazzata del genere. Sono un cornuto di merda, punto.
> *
> e allora prova a non essere più "quel maritino perfettino".. tira fuori te stesso, quello che adesso sei diventatato..
> forse è l'unica strada per non sentirsi solo un coglione.



ma io non credo che se ci si comporti bene, ci si senta coglioni
o meglio, ci può essere un attimo di sbandamento, del tipo: come mai se io mi comporto bene mi succedono 'ste cose?, ma alla fine il fatto di sentirsi comunque "a posto", prevale:smile:


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma perché, tu lo sapevi già??
> Io mi sento male.
> Abbasso i traditori, potessero affondare nella loro stessa merda.
> 
> Scusate...ma o mi sfogo qui o mi sfogo qui!


e ma c'hai ragione.
ma che cazzo dai.



Non può averlo fatto davvero.
Niko qui è chiaro su cosa pensa e cosa prova.
Ok. Ti ha beccata. 
Basta ora. Basta.
Non puoi dopo tutto quello che ha passato lui e che passa, perchè lei lo vede è mica cieca, ri fare lo stesso errore.

no, sei stronza.
Si stronza.


Mi è partito l'embolo. Non commento più.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Allora, cerco di rispondere un po' a tutti.
> 
> Innanzitutto grazie per i soliti spunti interessanti che escono da questo forum.
> 
> ...



parlale. Per favore.
Dille quello che hai scritto in questo post.

Quando ho letto cos'hai provato leggendo la sua prima mail, ho sentito uno scatto allo stomaco.

Li becchiamo tutti allo stesso modo. Che coglioni.


Modalità traditrice ON

Io cancello tutto!

Off


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è cosi, o meglio cornuti lo siamo inevitabilmente...ma io non mi sento un "povero cornuto di merda" e non mi piango addosso. *Sarà che ho da poco preso la "seconda botta"* e mi ha fatto capire molte cose.



Certo, due volte su due che di fa sgamare. O è scema, o forse c'è qualcosa che in effetti dovresti capire, temo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Ogni tanto ci fa comodo pensare che c'è qualcosa da capire...quando in realtà da capire non c'è nulla!Quando una persona tradisce...e il tradito perdona deponendo le armi...deve mettere in conto che subirà altri tradimenti...perchè tradire è nelle corde di chi ha già tradito!Poi, possiamo stare qui a raccontarci ogni genere di stronzata...perchè si finisce sempre con il costruirci la verità che ci fa meno male e ci fa vivere una vita meno vera.....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ci fa comodo pensare che c'è qualcosa da capire...quando in realtà da capire non c'è nulla!Quando una persona tradisce...e il tradito perdona deponendo le armi...deve mettere in conto che subirà altri tradimenti...perchè tradire è nelle corde di chi ha già tradito!Poi, possiamo stare qui a raccontarci ogni genere di stronzata...perchè si finisce sempre con il costruirci la verità che ci fa meno male e ci fa vivere una vita meno vera.....!!!!!!!!



Non ho seguito il discorso, quindi rispondo soltanto sulla tua frase.

Non è nelle corde di chi ha tradito, ma dell'essere umano e della sua fragilità, perchè chi ha le palle, non tradisce. Che poi dobbiamo raccontarcela, è tutto un'altro discorso, e potrebbe anche starci bene pensare ad un'altro tradimento, ma questo deve servire da monito per instaurare quel qualcosa che è mancato ed ha portato al tradimento.


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

*oscuro*

buongiorno fratè tutto bene?


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si,continuo a non capire perchè sia necessario, se manca qualcosa nel rapporto, finire con qualcun'altro...questo ancora non mi è chiaro,e non mi sarà mai chiaro!Parto dal presupposto che ho tradito anche io,e non ne vado assolutamente fiero!


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato 63*

Si,mare calmo,cielo sereno,brezza piacevole....per ora!:up:


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mare calmo,cielo sereno,brezza piacevole....per ora!:up:



mi fa piacere :up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

Per ora....!


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per ora....!


speriamo che duri...


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2012)

*R: E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo, due volte su due che di fa sgamare. O è scema, o forse c'è qualcosa che in effetti dovresti capire, temo.


Eh, ma io lo ho capito e glielo dissi già un anno fa....lei disse che sbagliavo. Probabilmente è lei che dovrebbe capire...


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Niko 74*

Permetti?lei è se stessa,tu dovresti capire se vuoi una donna così"espansiva"...!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eh, ma io lo ho capito e glielo dissi già un anno fa....lei disse che sbagliavo. Probabilmente è lei che dovrebbe capire...


Avete figli?


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2012)

*R: E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si,continuo a non capire perchè sia necessario, se manca qualcosa nel rapporto, finire con qualcun'altro...questo ancora non mi è chiaro,e non mi sarà mai chiaro!Parto dal presupposto che ho tradito anche io,e non ne vado assolutamente fiero!


Concordo con te. Però se tu hai tradito dovresti almeno avere un idea del perché l'hai fatto.

Io invece è una cosa che non riesco proprio a comprendere


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato 63*

Sai che ti dico?ò mar annanz,ò sol arret nù bell' paie è scarp' e chi se ne fott'....!


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2012)

*R: E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*



Tebe ha detto:


> e ma c'hai ragione.
> ma che cazzo dai.
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie per la solidarietà 
Comunque non serve cancellare tutto...pure mia moglie lo fa


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Niko 74*

Perchè ero infantile  stronzo,e anche un pò vigliacco!Quindi dopo aver preso cosienza di questo,non ho ripreso la mia donna,mi son mollato con la mia amante e son rimasto solo da bravo stronzone quale sono!!


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2012)

*R: E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Avete figli?


Si, uno piccolo


----------



## erab (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti?lei è se stessa,tu dovresti capire se vuoi una donna così"espansiva"...!


Permetti? è ora di tirare una punizione alla "brasiliana" (con le tre dita esterne sulla valvola)


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, uno piccolo



Mi spiace. Non per il bimbo, anzi. Ma così è tutto mortalmente più difficile.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Erab*

Ma anche di punta...per rubare il tempo al portiere!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Permetti? è ora di tirare una punizione alla "brasiliana" (con le tre dita esterne sulla valvola)


Cioè?


----------



## erab (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma anche di punta...per rubare il tempo al portiere!


mmm.... vuoi mettere, la piazzi li, prendi un bel respiro, ti godi il momento, l' adrenalina e sale, inizi la rincorsa 
lenta, acceleri e BAM!!! fora di bal!!!

Scherzi a parte, se la prima volta si può ragionare, capire, confrontarsi, alla seconda fine, chiuso tutto in tempo zero.

Carainfondoèstatopelloperòoragraziedituttoamaipiùrivedercienoncercarmisenonperseparazionedivorziofigliociao!


----------



## erab (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè?


con le tre dita esterne del piede che vanno a impattare con la valvola del pallone.

Es:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crSkWaJqx-Y


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> con le tre dita esterne del piede che vanno a impattare con la valvola del pallone.
> 
> Es:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crSkWaJqx-Y


Ah ok. Minchia che bomba.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Erab*

Sai,la prima volta si può ragionare....su cosa?Sul fatto che sei finita a pecora con un pisello incastrato alle spalle?Insomma preferirei ragionare prima di certi incastri a pecora....ma io son antico....!


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...


scusami tanto....
"condannato a vivere una vita di merda"
da chi???


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Come scusa?
> Quale sarebbe il momento giusto?
> Mi sono informato ma buttare fuori di casa non è possibile e passerei dalla parte del torto. Invece se chiedo la separazione fuori da casa ci finisco io.
> 
> In pratica deve essere lei che se ne va di sua spontanea volontà


Buttarla fuori di casa non vuol dire prenderla a calcioni, ma vul dire metterla davanti ad una scelta evidente:

Che lei ha il diritto di rimanere in casa e che tu ti prenderai il diritto di renderle quello che resta della sua vita  un inferno
Che se va dai suoi genitori spontanemente forse la vita sarà più bella.


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

*buongiorno*

a tutti/e. in particolare a te Annuccia


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> a tutti/e. in particolare a te Annuccia


buogiorno....

OT
potrei pure abituarmici a tutte queste gentilezze sai???

claudioooooooooooo battiato ci prova vieni qua:rotfl:
scherzo....era un riferimento alla discussione di ieri....

fine OT


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Bè*

Battiato con i suoi 33 cm da moscio è autorizzato a provarci con tutte...!


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buogiorno....
> 
> OT
> potrei pure abituarmici a tutte queste gentilezze sai???
> ...


Claudio capirà..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
 in quanto alle gentilezze rivolte a te sono doverose.. ti stimo troppo


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Buttarla fuori di casa non vuol dire prenderla a calcioni, ma vul dire metterla davanti ad una scelta evidente:
> 
> Che lei ha il diritto di rimanere in casa e che *tu ti prenderai il diritto di renderle quello che resta della sua vita  un inferno*
> Che se va dai suoi genitori spontanemente forse la vita sarà più bella.




Però Daniele l'inferno di riflesso entrerà anche nella sua di vita (di Niko).
Certo è che se fossi un uomo mi romperebbe alquanto le palle dover lasciare la casa dove abito ad una fedifraga colpevole di aver distrutto una famiglia...
Questo non è proprio giusto...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Niko, Tradito, Kikko voi siete alcuni per i quali ho sempre fatto un tifo sviscerato (ci metto anche Lemon, che non scrive più e spero proprio di non rivederla qui sopra).
> 
> *Non siete degli sconfitti. Come può essere uno sconfitto chi ha fatto le scelte che avete fatto voi. Ci vogliono palle, e amore, per farle. E chi ha le palle e ama, per definizione, non è uno sconfitto.
> *
> ...



Scelgo questo post perchè trovo che ci siano degli spunti magnifici e FUNZIONALI a quella che è la mia riflessione in merito.

Innanzitutto vorrei dire una cosa a quei traditi che ci hanno riprovato, come i tre citati e come Ultimo o Spider, per esempio...
A parte le uscite un pò ironiche e spesso tese a sdrammatizzare che una cazzona come me può aver fatto e continuamente farà in futuro, credete che a me non si stringa il cuore leggendo situazioni come quella di Niko?
Credete veramente che, da parte di un traditore, ci sia comunque e sempre un meccanismo autogiustificativo che porta ad assolvere sempre e comunque il tradimento?

Questo sentimento di sconfitta e di sfiga manifestato da alcuni traditi anche a distanza dal fattaccio e anche in altri 3d NON corrisponde al sentimento che può avere un traditore nei confronti di chi tradisce.

Avete deciso di provare a ricostruire, avete voluto regalare un'altra possibilità ai vostri partner fedifraghi, e già questo è un grande atto d'amore.
Da quel momento in poi, siete sicuri di aver passato il tempo nel modo più funzionale a questa ricostruzione?
Di aver lasciato i giusti margini di evoluzione al vostro atteggiamento?

O siete stati sulla difensiva, aspettandovi un dovuto risarcimento?
Aspettando al varco l'ennesima mossa del vostro traditore per valutarla?

Per quanto scritte da  me possano suonare come una presa per i fondelli, sono domande sincere


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scelgo questo post perchè trovo che ci siano degli spunti magnifici e FUNZIONALI a quella che è la mia riflessione in merito.
> 
> Innanzitutto vorrei dire una cosa a quei traditi che ci hanno riprovato, come i tre citati e come Ultimo o Spider, per esempio...
> A parte le uscite un pò ironiche e spesso tese a sdrammatizzare che una cazzona come me può aver fatto e continuamente farà in futuro, credete che a me non si stringa il cuore leggendo situazioni come quella di Niko?
> ...


buongiorno Chiara:smile:

sempre in forma eh?..:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scelgo questo post perchè trovo che ci siano degli spunti magnifici e FUNZIONALI a quella che è la mia riflessione in merito.
> 
> Innanzitutto vorrei dire una cosa a quei traditi che ci hanno riprovato, come i tre citati e come Ultimo o Spider, per esempio...
> A parte le uscite un pò ironiche e spesso tese a sdrammatizzare che una cazzona come me può aver fatto e continuamente farà in futuro, credete che a me non si stringa il cuore leggendo situazioni come quella di Niko?
> ...


*

più grande di così non lo potevo sottolineare........
spezzate ste catene del cazzo 
perchè poi la vita è bella davvero......*


----------



## Spider (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scelgo questo post perchè trovo che ci siano degli spunti magnifici e FUNZIONALI a quella che è la mia riflessione in merito.
> 
> Innanzitutto vorrei dire una cosa a quei traditi che ci hanno riprovato, come i tre citati e come Ultimo o Spider, per esempio...
> A parte le uscite un pò ironiche e spesso tese a sdrammatizzare che una cazzona come me può aver fatto e continuamente farà in futuro, credete che a me non si stringa il cuore leggendo situazioni come quella di Niko?
> ...


...Chiara, Chiara...
ma lo sai che mi sto innamorando di te...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scelgo questo post perchè trovo che ci siano degli spunti magnifici e FUNZIONALI a quella che è la mia riflessione in merito.
> 
> Innanzitutto vorrei dire una cosa a quei traditi che ci hanno riprovato, come i tre citati e come Ultimo o Spider, per esempio...
> A parte le uscite un pò ironiche e spesso tese a sdrammatizzare che una cazzona come me può aver fatto e continuamente farà in futuro, credete che a me non si stringa il cuore leggendo situazioni come quella di Niko?
> ...


Tutto bello, ci mancherebbe. Ma il punto è che spesso accade che semplicemente non dipende nè dall'atteggiamento del partner tradito, nè dal partner in generale. Alla volte è tutto in capo al traditore, a parte le motivazioni che potrebbe accampare per giustificare il tradimento. Alle volte accade perchè accade, molto semplicemente.


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> . *Non riesco a far la parte del bravo maritino perfettino dopo una mazzata del genere. Sono un cornuto di merda, punto.
> *
> e allora prova a non essere più "quel maritino perfettino".. tira fuori te stesso, quello che adesso sei diventatato..
> forse è l'unica strada per non sentirsi solo un coglione.




Ma infatti lui non lo sta più facendo, ma a lui piaceva tanto esserlo per la sua donna.
Ormai l'equilibrio è saltato e di conseguenza il rapporto è traballante.
Ed è nella norma che sia così...
Non so come se ne esca.


----------



## fightclub (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scelgo questo post perchè trovo che ci siano degli spunti magnifici e FUNZIONALI a quella che è la mia riflessione in merito.
> 
> Innanzitutto vorrei dire una cosa a quei traditi che ci hanno riprovato, come i tre citati e come Ultimo o Spider, per esempio...
> A parte le uscite un pò ironiche e spesso tese a sdrammatizzare che una cazzona come me può aver fatto e continuamente farà in futuro, credete che a me non si stringa il cuore leggendo situazioni come quella di Niko?
> ...



anche io ho dato una seconda possibilità a mia moglie e  rispondo volentieri
*Da quel momento in poi, siete sicuri di aver passato il tempo nel modo più funzionale a questa ricostruzione?
*Le ho dato il tempo di capire cosa voleva, le ho reso la vita semplice con me, ho creato un'atmosfera serena e rilassata, ho lasciato che lasciasse la terapia di coppia per fare un percorso suo con la psyco e le ho chiesto di parlare con me, cosa che non aveva fatto prima: ha continuato a mantenere il suo mutismo affettivo e quando le ho detto che volevo separami da lei mi ha detto che era arrivata alla stessa conclusione ma col cazzo che me lo ha dettoma lei non ha ammazzato nessuno...
*Di aver lasciato i giusti margini di evoluzione al vostro atteggiamento?
*Il mio atteggiamento si è involuto più che evoluto: ho retto per mesi poi non ce l'ho fatta più, le mie energie nervose erano finite e lì ho deciso che era meglio non avere più a che fare con lei come moglie*O siete stati sulla difensiva, aspettandovi un dovuto risarcimento? Aspettando al varco l'ennesima mossa del vostro traditore per valutarla?*
un risarcimento non direi ma tutto dovuto per lei proprio no e questo è stato il suo atteggiamento e adesso he stiamo affrontando le questioni pratiche (economiche e organizzative coi figli) pensa ancora che le sia tutto dovuto o quasi....


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Trovo*

Trovo le risposte di Fight molro significative....chi vuol capire capisca!!


----------



## tradito77 (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Avete deciso di provare a ricostruire, avete voluto regalare un'altra possibilità ai vostri partner fedifraghi, e già questo è un grande atto d'amore.
> Da quel momento in poi, siete sicuri di aver passato il tempo nel modo più funzionale a questa ricostruzione?
> Di aver lasciato i giusti margini di evoluzione al vostro atteggiamento?
> 
> ...


Chiara, scusa la franchezza, ma io non ho deciso un cazzo, qualcun'altro ha deciso!
A me non è rimasto che scegliere tra varie opzioni di merda quella che sembrava meno di merda.
Tutto questo senza sapere a cosa andavo incontro o cosa aspettarmi.
Se sono qui oggi, non è frutto di nessuna mia scelta o azione, ma è "merito" di quella scelta e azione fatta da lei.

E ci tengo a far partecipi tutti i traditori di questa riflessione...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> buogiorno....
> 
> OT
> potrei pure abituarmici a tutte queste gentilezze sai???
> ...


Apro O.T.  io non scherzavo, io la voglio e l'avrò! battiato ti spacco la faccia!! smamma!


----------



## Diletta (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Chiara, scusa la franchezza, ma io non ho deciso un cazzo, qualcun'altro ha deciso!
> *A me non è rimasto che scegliere tra varie opzioni di merda quella che sembrava meno di merda.*
> Tutto questo senza sapere a cosa andavo incontro o cosa aspettarmi.
> Se sono qui oggi, non è frutto di nessuna mia scelta o azione, ma è "merito" di quella scelta e azione fatta da lei.
> ...




E' proprio così.
Il male minore, il meno peggio...chiamala scelta!
Anzi no, è una scelta anche questa: ma di merda.

Ormai rendiamoci conto di una cosa: che l'ottimale non c'è più e neanche più ritorna.
E a me comincia a fare un po' schifo la frase: "salvare il salvabile"  

P.s.: dì la verità, oggi facciamo concorrenza a Leopardi...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> anche io ho dato una seconda possibilità a mia moglie e  rispondo volentieri
> *Da quel momento in poi, siete sicuri di aver passato il tempo nel modo più funzionale a questa ricostruzione?
> *Le ho dato il tempo di capire cosa voleva, le ho reso la vita semplice con me, ho creato un'atmosfera serena e rilassata, ho lasciato che lasciasse la terapia di coppia per fare un percorso suo con la psyco e le ho chiesto di parlare con me, cosa che non aveva fatto prima: ha continuato a mantenere il suo mutismo affettivo e quando le ho detto che volevo separami da lei mi ha detto che era arrivata alla stessa conclusione ma col cazzo che me lo ha dettoma lei non ha ammazzato nessuno...
> *Di aver lasciato i giusti margini di evoluzione al vostro atteggiamento?
> ...



sul rosso: allora non era l'atteggiamento più funzionale per te, ma una forzatura. Smentiscimi, ti prego.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Chiara, scusa la franchezza, *ma io non ho deciso un cazzo, qualcun'altro ha deciso!*
> A me non è rimasto che scegliere tra varie opzioni di merda quella che sembrava meno di merda.
> Tutto questo senza sapere a cosa andavo incontro o cosa aspettarmi.
> *Se sono qui oggi, non è frutto di nessuna mia scelta o azione,* ma è "merito" di quella scelta e azione fatta da lei.
> ...


Beh, ma ti sembra corretto nei confronti di te stesso (funzionale) continuare con questo atteggiamento?

Lo chiedo con umiltà, non per provocare


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> mmm.... vuoi mettere, la piazzi li, prendi un bel respiro, ti godi il momento, l' adrenalina e sale, inizi la rincorsa
> lenta, acceleri e BAM!!! fora di bal!!!
> 
> Scherzi a parte, *se la prima volta si può ragionare, capire, confrontarsi, alla seconda fine, chiuso tutto in tempo zero.*
> ...


ma infatti dai.

Ma niko, scusa se te lo chiedo, con lo stesso della prima volta o uno diverso?


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Buttarla fuori di casa non vuol dire prenderla a calcioni, ma vul dire metterla davanti ad una scelta evidente:
> 
> Che lei ha il diritto di rimanere in casa e che tu ti prenderai il diritto di renderle quello che resta della sua vita  un inferno
> Che se va dai suoi genitori spontanemente forse la vita sarà più bella.


ti darei di nuovo uno smeraldo, ma non posso.
Ti quoto


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Tebe*

Cosi mi piaci.......!:up:


----------



## demoralizio (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Abbiamo vissuto una vita insieme, siamo cresciuti insieme, è veramente la mia metà e so che lei mi ama davvero e mi sta dando il 110% di lei per rendermi felice, quindi che altro desiderare di più?


Beato te che hai tutte queste certezze sull'amore della tua donna. Davvero, non sono ironico. Io in futuro sarà veramente difficile che parlerò ancora di "mia metà" o "ama davvero"... credo con qualsiasi eventuale altra compagnia.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scelgo questo post perchè trovo che ci siano degli spunti magnifici e FUNZIONALI a quella che è la mia riflessione in merito.
> 
> Innanzitutto vorrei dire una cosa a quei traditi che ci hanno riprovato, come i tre citati e come Ultimo o Spider, per esempio...
> A parte le uscite un pò ironiche e spesso tese a sdrammatizzare che una cazzona come me può aver fatto e continuamente farà in futuro, credete che a me non si stringa il cuore leggendo situazioni come quella di Niko?
> ...


Sul neretto...due teste una tastiera.
Immagini anche le mie risposte alle domande.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> più grande di così non lo potevo sottolineare........
> spezzate ste catene del cazzo
> perchè poi la vita è bella davvero......[/B][/SIZE]


INFATTI!!!


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> anche io ho dato una seconda possibilità a mia moglie e  rispondo volentieri
> *Da quel momento in poi, siete sicuri di aver passato il tempo nel modo più funzionale a questa ricostruzione?
> *Le ho dato il tempo di capire cosa voleva, le ho reso la vita semplice con me, ho creato un'atmosfera serena e rilassata, ho lasciato che lasciasse la terapia di coppia per fare un percorso suo con la psyco e le ho chiesto di parlare con me, cosa che non aveva fatto prima: ha continuato a mantenere il suo mutismo affettivo e quando le ho detto che volevo separami da lei mi ha detto che era arrivata alla stessa conclusione ma col cazzo che me lo ha dettoma lei non ha ammazzato nessuno...
> *Di aver lasciato i giusti margini di evoluzione al vostro atteggiamento?
> ...


ma vaffanculo và


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosi mi piaci.......!:up:


_flapflap_


----------



## kikko64 (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ma c'hai ragione.
> ma che cazzo dai.
> 
> Non può averlo fatto davvero.
> ...


Se ti do' il numero di mia moglie la chiami e lo dici anche a Lei  ???


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se ti do' il numero di mia moglie la chiami e lo dici anche a Lei  ???


zero problemi.
Metto in anonimo e la chiamo. Non le lascio nemmeno il tempo di aprire quella fottuta bocca da traditrice del cazzo.





Tradisco ma mi reputo diversa e che cazzo.
C'è proprio un limite a tutto.

E voi siete anche un pò coglioni.
A testate dovete prenderle.
Altro che capire ed essere empatici. Subito ok, ma quando si vede che dall'altra poco cambia..
Ma vaffanculo di nuovo.
:blank:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*no*

No, tebe così....sei da pippa a 2 mani....così ti vengo a cercare....!!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> zero problemi.
> Metto in anonimo e la chiamo. Non le lascio nemmeno il tempo di aprire quella fottuta bocca da traditrice del cazzo.
> 
> 
> ...


e così sia :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se ti do' il numero di mia moglie la chiami e lo dici anche a Lei ???



dallo a me la chiamo io :mrgreen:


----------



## tradito77 (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, ma ti sembra corretto nei confronti di te stesso (funzionale) continuare con questo atteggiamento?
> 
> Lo chiedo con umiltà, non per provocare


Qualsiasi atteggiamento (scelta) in questo momento non sarebbe corretto (funzionale) per me stesso.

Che devo fare? Sto qui, sopravvivo e aspetto. E intanto vi rendo patecipi, ogni tanto, di quello che mi passa per questa testolina bacata, nella speranza che arrivi quell'illuminazione che mi possa tirar fuori da sto letamaio. :tv:

Per ora non vedo altre possibilità.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E voi siete anche un pò coglioni.
> A testate dovete prenderle.
> Altro che capire ed essere empatici. Subito ok, ma quando si vede che dall'altra poco cambia..
> Ma vaffanculo di nuovo.
> :blank:


Ehhhh tebe....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, tebe così....*sei da pippa a 2 mani.*...così ti vengo a cercare....!!:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


Grazie del complimento, adulatore


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ehhhh tebe....:rotfl:


Si??
Flapflap


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Io prenderei a testate quei traditi che rimangono insieme al traditore, perchè ? perchè i traditi dopo un po di tempo cominciano a scassare letteralmente la minchia al traditore! Avete deiso di rimanere assieme? è passato del tempo per cerrcare di recuperare in se stessi e nel rapporto di coppia quello che mancava e quello che è stato evoluzione e metabolizzazione del tradimento? e che cazzo basta!! rompete e rompiamo i maroni se non ci viviamo la vita sereni!


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io prenderei a testate quei traditi che rimangono insieme al traditore, perchè ? perchè i traditi dopo un po di tempo cominciano a scassare letteralmente la minchia al traditore! Avete deiso di rimanere assieme? è passato del tempo per cerrcare di recuperare in se stessi e nel rapporto di coppia quello che mancava e quello che è stato evoluzione e metabolizzazione del tradimento? e che cazzo basta!! rompete e rompiamo i maroni se non ci viviamo la vita sereni!



Essere stato un traditore part time ti ha giovato a manetta eh?







:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si??
> Flapflap


Dici a Mattia se mi regala la sua pistola a pallini?:angeletto:


----------



## tradito77 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io prenderei a testate quei traditi che rimangono insieme al traditore, perchè ? perchè i traditi dopo un po di tempo cominciano a scassare letteralmente la minchia al traditore! Avete deiso di rimanere assieme? è passato del tempo per cerrcare di recuperare in se stessi e nel rapporto di coppia quello che mancava e quello che è stato evoluzione e metabolizzazione del tradimento? e che cazzo basta!! rompete e rompiamo i maroni se non ci viviamo la vita sereni!



Direi che il premio "cagata del giorno" lo vinci tu meritatamente...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Essere stato un traditore part time ti ha giovato a manetta eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapessi.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto...due teste una tastiera.
> *Immagini anche le mie risposte alle domande*.



infatti non ti avevo messa nella lista volutamente


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...


C'e' poco da fare....nun se supera l'incornata...

chi lo nega se la racconta....

STOP...

ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C'e' poco da fare....nun se supera l'incornata...
> 
> chi lo nega se la racconta....
> 
> ...


qualcuno pensava che Sbri ti avesse rapito......


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io prenderei a testate quei traditi che rimangono insieme al traditore, perchè ? perchè i traditi dopo un po di tempo cominciano a scassare letteralmente la minchia al traditore! Avete deiso di rimanere assieme? è passato del tempo per cerrcare di recuperare in se stessi e nel rapporto di coppia quello che mancava e quello che è stato evoluzione e metabolizzazione del tradimento? e che cazzo basta!! rompete e rompiamo i maroni se non ci viviamo la vita sereni!


azz     e brav ...:up:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Direi che il premio "cagata del giorno" lo vinci tu meritatamente...


Fa male leggermi ? per me quello che ho scritto è verità. Una verità che fa male a chi è traditore e continua a stare con chi ha tradito ed ama, perchè se è rimasto con chi ha tradito è perchè lo ama, e se non lo amasse sarebbe lo stesso, perchè la vita deve essere vissuta e sempre nella maniera migliore.

Come te e come qualsiasi altro tradito ho passato le pene dell'inferno, mia moglie mi è stata accanto, ed io mi sento in dovere non solo per lei ma anche per me, di vivermi la vita. E se vivere la vita vorrò dire tradirla e rifarmi tradire, che questo avvenga sarò pronto a vivere anche questo. Sono freddo? razionale? magari anche un po stronzo? magari tutto ed anche di più, sta di fatto che è tutto vero, e non solo per la mia storia.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz     e brav ...:up:



Mi fai arrossire....


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> qualcuno pensava che Sbri ti avesse rapito......


quel turtelen manco na' foto ha messo ed io a scatola chiusa manco Arrigoni accatto...

figurt'...

ahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2012)

*R: E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*



Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti dai.
> 
> Ma niko, scusa se te lo chiedo, con lo stesso della prima volta o uno diverso?


Lo stesso.
Ho visto molti post interessanti ma col cell mi ci vuole mezza giornata.
Risponderò stasera.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fa male leggermi ? per me quello che ho scritto è verità. Una verità che fa male a chi è traditore e continua a stare con chi ha tradito ed ama, perchè se è rimasto con chi ha tradito è perchè lo ama, e se non lo amasse sarebbe lo stesso, perchè la vita deve essere vissuta e sempre nella maniera migliore.
> 
> Come te e come qualsiasi altro tradito ho passato le pene dell'inferno, mia moglie mi è stata accanto, ed io mi sento in dovere non solo per lei ma anche per me, di vivermi la vita. E se vivere la vita vorrò dire tradirla e rifarmi tradire, che questo avvenga sarò pronto a vivere anche questo. Sono freddo? razionale? magari anche un po stronzo? magari tutto ed anche di più, sta di fatto che è tutto vero, e non solo per la mia storia.


Se rimane per amore, stocazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quel turtelen manco na' foto ha messo ed io a scatola chiusa manco Arrigoni accatto...
> 
> figurt'...
> 
> ahahahah


accatta i Piselli  DE RICA..allora  ahaaahah

:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se rimane per amore, stocazzo...
> 
> ahahahah



Appunto! 

Quando la capisci, ripassa che mi sono scocciato di insegnarti o cercare di insegnarti qualcosa.


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi fai arrossire....


omm bell..:up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo stesso.
> Ho visto molti post interessanti ma col cell mi ci vuole mezza giornata.
> Risponderò stasera.


uccidila.
Ho nel bagagliaio una sacco per cadaveri, ascia per sezionarla, candeggina per pulire, guanti in plastica e abiti di ricambio.
Tu porta la benzina per incendiare i vestiti che usiamo.
Kikko, uccidiamo anche la tua?
Ditemelo perchè mi devo organizzare allora.
Pensavo di sciogliere il cadavere nell'acido nella vasca da bagno, ma se sono due o più diventa impossibile.

Sono aperte le iscrizioni a:

Uccidi il fedifrago (reiterato) in modo creativo


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ci fa comodo pensare che c'è qualcosa da capire...quando in realtà da capire non c'è nulla!Quando una persona tradisce...e il tradito perdona deponendo le armi...deve mettere in conto che subirà altri tradimenti...perchè tradire è nelle corde di chi ha già tradito!Poi, possiamo stare qui a raccontarci ogni genere di stronzata...perchè si finisce sempre con il costruirci la verità che ci fa meno male e ci fa vivere una vita meno vera.....!!!!!!!!


Oscuro sfondi un culo aperto...cioè volevo dire una porta...
Questo è quello che dico ai traditi.
O ve la tenete così come è...perchè in definitiva lei è la vostra metà e non sapete come fare senza di lei...
O ve ne allontanate...

San Paolo dice...nelle sua morale domestica nella lettera degli efesini

Così anche i mariti hanno il dovere di amare le mogli come il proprio corpo, perché chi ama la propria moglie ama se stesso. [29]Nessuno mai infatti ha preso in odio la propria carne; al contrario la nutre e la cura, come fa Cristo con la Chiesa, [30]poiché siamo membra del suo corpo. [31]Per questo l'uomo lascerà suo padre e sua madre e si unirà alla sua donna e i due formeranno una carne sola. [32]Questo mistero è grande; lo dico in riferimento a Cristo e alla Chiesa! [33]Quindi anche voi, ciascuno da parte sua, ami la propria moglie come se stesso, e la donna sia rispettosa verso il marito.


----------



## fightclub (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo và


appunto, a modo mio senza vaffanculo ma in questi giorni ho un sorrisetto beffardo :mexican:


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> uccidila.
> Ho nel bagagliaio una sacco per cadaveri, ascia per sezionarla, candeggina per pulire, guanti in plastica e abiti di ricambio.
> Tu porta la benzina per incendiare i vestiti che usiamo.
> Niko, uccidiamo anche la tua?
> ...


se sono due i cadaveri li porti in  un  cantiere e li butti  nella fossa della calce viva...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> appunto, a modo mio senza vaffanculo ma in questi giorni ho un sorrisetto beffardo :mexican:


la separazione ti fa bene eh?

Perchè beffardo?
dai racconta!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> accatta i Piselli  DE RICA..allora  ahaaahah
> 
> :rotfl:


No denghiu', i piselli mi stanno sul cazzo......

magnatill' tu...

ahahahah


----------



## fightclub (30 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rosso: allora non era l'atteggiamento più funzionale per te, ma una forzatura. Smentiscimi, ti prego.


ci ho creduto ci ho sperato ed era quello che volevo
fino al punto di rottura ci ho messo tutte le mie forze
poi mi sono rotto e ho detto basta e lei se ne è accorta all'istante


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> No denghiu', i piselli mi stanno sul cazzo......
> 
> magnatill' tu...
> 
> ahahahah


we si viv ? ahahhaahaa qua ti davano per spacciato ahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appunto!
> 
> Quando la capisci, ripassa che mi sono scocciato di insegnarti o cercare di insegnarti qualcosa.


Ciccio a me nun me devi insegna' proprio un kazzen...

stai cosi' frecato che l'unica pe' te' ormai e' un viaggetto col treno bianco...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oscuro sfondi un culo aperto...cioè volevo dire una porta...
> Questo è quello che dico ai traditi.
> O ve la tenete così come è...perchè in definitiva lei è la vostra metà e non sapete come fare senza di lei...
> O ve ne allontanate...
> ...



Io a te non ti capisco alcune volte.

Dici questo citando testi biblici ? ma che centra scusa ? Il tradimento ti insegna che sei umano e atto a sbagliare, e ti insegna a continuare la vita andando oltre quello che è l'insegnamento della chiesa, altrimenti il tradimento non dovrebbe esistere se dobbiamo citare la chiesa. 

E non parlarmi di perdono, odio questa frase che, non è umana.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Se ti do' il numero di mia moglie la chiami e lo dici anche a Lei  ???


Ma dallo a me il numero le parlo io 
e vedrai che effeton foghi d'artificio...

[video=youtube;g8Bp1EbOFfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8Bp1EbOFfk[/video]


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> we si viv ? ahahhaahaa qua ti davano per spacciato ahahahaha


CHI, CHI!!...ahahahah

(e sgrat sgrat...)

me so' cosi' ritemprato nel Salentu che prevedo per voi cazzi molto acidi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ciccio a me nun me devi insegna' proprio un kazzen...
> 
> stai cosi' frecato che l'unica pe' te' ormai e' un viaggetto col treno bianco...
> 
> ahahahahah



Cucciolotto, io a te ti insegno questo ed altro, e che sia chiaro questo!

Nel frattempo comincia a camminare, stando bene attento a non prenderla nel culo, magari ti piace, o magari la tua storia è fatta di questo ?


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> CHI, CHI!!...ahahahah
> 
> (e sgrat sgrat...)
> 
> ...



ahahahah .. ma cosa sgratti  cà nun ce sta nient ? ahahahaahahaha


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Tebe*

Io adulatore?Non c'è utente più stronzo di me.....e tu ne sai qualcosa....!


----------



## fightclub (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la separazione ti fa bene eh?
> 
> Perchè beffardo?
> dai racconta!


la separazione non mi fa bene da quando sono tornato dalle ferie per dire al lavoro non ho combinato quansi niente e non va bene però passerà

ma lei pensava di essere in una posizione di forza e invece non le è e se ne è resa conto e io lo sapevo e in queste situazioni non c'è niente di meglio di vedere di avere ragione, di capire prima degli altri 
adesso ha bisogno di me e io non ci sono più e le si è aperta la terra sotto i piedi: soffia e arruffa il pelo, incazzata abbestia litiga con tutti, ma io non la voglio più
io dalla mia rinuncio a un bel po' di soldi (quasi tutti) per chiuderla velocemente e senza ripicche ma gliela sto facendo pesare parecchio
ripeto che a me i soldi non interessano, vanno e vengono


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io adulatore?Non c'è utente più stronzo di me.....e tu ne sai qualcosa....!


fratè a me Tebe mi piace..


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fratè a me Tebe mi piace..


si si, come tutte.
Tu sei un estimatore delle patate tutte:up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*SI*

Si tebe è una donna interessante,però è un pò permalosa.....!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cucciolotto, io a te ti insegno questo ed altro, e che sia chiaro questo!
> 
> Nel frattempo comincia a camminare, stando bene attento a non prenderla nel culo, magari ti piace, o magari la tua storia è fatta di questo ?


ma che cazzo me devi insegna' tu...(e 2)...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si si, come tutte.
> Tu sei un estimatore delle patate tutte:up:



auahahaahahahahaha tebina on line... fai uscire la tebastra su


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Stermi*

Ben tornato camerata!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io a te non ti capisco alcune volte.
> 
> Dici questo citando testi biblici ? ma che centra scusa ? Il tradimento ti insegna che sei umano e atto a sbagliare, e ti insegna a continuare la vita andando oltre quello che è l'insegnamento della chiesa, altrimenti il tradimento non dovrebbe esistere se dobbiamo citare la chiesa.
> 
> E non parlarmi di perdono, odio questa frase che, non è umana.


Ultimo sono colpito da come san Paolo veda le mogli...cioè come carne della tua carne...per cui nessuno prende in odio il proprio corpo...

Cari amici miei...
SOno persuaso che
Se le vostre mogli sapessero che con un tradimento sarebbero mandate a cagare da voi...
Starebbero attente

Invece le signore 
sanno benissimo
che voi pur di non stare senza di loro
le "perdonerete"...

E mi ricordo benissimo la faccia di mia moglie
dopo che mi disse quella frase " Pfui...figuriamoci chi trovi tu..."
E tempo sei mesi si vide davanti chi trovavo io...

Proprio faccina spaventata di quella che dice...
E adesso cosa farà?

Volete recuperare con vostra moglie?
Scagatela perdio...
E fatevi i cazzi vostri....

Niko porca miseria...
Quanto tempo perdi a controllare tua moglie per riceverne cosa...

Se le dici...
Fai il cazzo che ti pare che a me non me ne frega più un casso di te...
Vedi come cambia

Niko...
Chiudi i rubinetti...

Ma porco cane
Come posso dire a questi traditi...

Ma lo vedete che vi fate prendere per il culo come dei bambocci eh?

Scagatele...
E quando hanno bisogno dite loro...
Vai dal tuo amichetto che io non ho palle e tempo per ascoltarti adesso...che ho cose più importanti da fare...del tipo
giocare sul pc...
e vedete cosa succede...

Finchè loro sanno che tanto non avrete mai la forza di abbandonarle
fanno il bello e cattivo tempo con chi vogliono...

No eh?

Tradito proprio il non sapere stare senza di lei, ti fa apparire come uno che cammina con le stampelle o come uno che è in carrozzella...e lei ti porta dove vuole lei e non dove vuoi andare tu...

So cosa significa fare concessioni continue pur di non venir abbandonati...lo so...
Ma è un boomerang...

A sto giro ha ragione Tebe...

Casso omini
battere el ciodo 
bastonare
muso duro e bareta fracà...

Siete troppo molesini con le vostre mogli...

Bastonare...
Mi hai tradito?
Ti si na troia come dise Lothar...e tutto il resto non mi interessa...
Ah volevo attenzioni, mi hai trascurato...
BALLE...
Non mi interessano sti discorsi da femmina pescata con le mani nel sacco...
Ti si troia e basta.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che cazzo me devi insegna' tu...(e 2)...
> 
> ahahahahah



Quello che non conosci, cioè tutto. 

la risata da stronzo lasciala ti sta bene in faccia e dona al tuo culo diventato viso di un certo pallore dato da seghe in camere oscure.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ahahahah .. ma cosa sgratti  cà nun ce sta nient ? ahahahaahahaha


Ricontrolla mo' che gia' m'appallato Urtimo...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tebe è una donna interessante,però è un pò permalosa.....!


permalosa?
No proprio no. I miei amici al di qua del monitor mi riconoscono sempre il contrario.
Permalosità proprio zero.
Strano appaia così qui...
Anche perchè penso anche io di non essere assolutamente permalosa.

Quando mi sono impermalosita Oscurello?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ben tornato camerata!!!!!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Minchia che sfregio...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Claudio*

6.5....!


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ben tornato camerata!!!!!


camerache?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che non conosci, cioè tutto.
> 
> la risata da stronzo lasciala ti sta bene in faccia e dona al tuo culo diventato viso di un certo pallore dato da seghe in camere oscure.


scommetto che le ferie te le sei fatte senza ombrellone...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si si, come tutte.
> Tu sei un estimatore delle patate tutte:up:


quello della Pai?.. ma no..


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimo sono colpito da come san Paolo veda le mogli...cioè come carne della tua carne...per cui nessuno prende in odio il proprio corpo...
> 
> Cari amici miei...
> SOno persuaso che
> ...



Contuzzo io dissi quello che dovevo dire alla mia mogliettina, e nel tempo le ho ribadito il concetto, il futuro è incerto, chi mai potrà dire se staremo assieme, ma ciò non toglie che al momento stiamo assieme, e per come sono e per come mi hanno insegnato vivo e viviamo la vita.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

il malessere che si porta dentro non deriva tanto dal tradimento avvenuto....
ma dalla paura che possa riaccadere...o continuare alle nostre spalle....dettato dalla scarsa fiducia che ne consegue....

riflettendo su questo personalmente ritengo che

continuando ad avere paura evitiamo che possa o non possa riaccadere?
NO
se dovesse riaccadere (e questo purtroppo non può saperlo nessuno)
aver passato il tempo a soffrire AVRà GIOVATO?
e se invece il tempo passa e tutto va bene come mi sembra di aver letto prorpio nel caso di tradito77....
peggio...
perdiamo occasioni..momenti..giornate...mesi...anni...appresso ad un episodio di vita negativo...


se non riusciamo a fare tutto questo perchè riteniamo il tutto più grande di noi...
allora molliamo tutto....!!!via fuori...
invece di continuare a restare accanto alla causa della nostra sofferenza...
perchè a questo punto la colpa è solo nostra...
perchè una scelta l'abbiamo tutti


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ben tornato camerata!!!!!


fratè ma che bentornato.. sta qui da 5 minuti e già ce scassat ò cazz ahahhaaah


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ricontrolla mo' che gia' m'appallato Urtimo...
> 
> ahahahah



Controlla bene cucciolotto che se ti avessi appallato il 10% delle palle che tengo, staresti nella buona strada per diventare un uomo.

Virimm che spaccim hai da dire ora..... ScIemo


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il malessere che si porta dentro non deriva tanto dal tradimento avvenuto....
> ma dalla paura che possa riaccadere...o continuare alle nostre spalle....dettato dalla scarsa fiducia che ne consegue....
> 
> riflettendo su questo personalmente ritengo che
> ...


marò Annù... la tua profondità e sensibilità è a dir poco disarmante


----------



## tradito77 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fa male leggermi ? per me quello che ho scritto è verità. Una verità che fa male a chi è traditore e continua a stare con chi ha tradito ed ama, perchè se è rimasto con chi ha tradito è perchè lo ama, e se non lo amasse sarebbe lo stesso, perchè la vita deve essere vissuta e sempre nella maniera migliore.
> 
> Come te e come qualsiasi altro tradito ho passato le pene dell'inferno, mia moglie mi è stata accanto, ed io mi sento in dovere non solo per lei ma anche per me, di vivermi la vita. E se vivere la vita vorrò dire tradirla e rifarmi tradire, che questo avvenga sarò pronto a vivere anche questo. Sono freddo? razionale? magari anche un po stronzo? magari tutto ed anche di più, sta di fatto che è tutto vero, e non solo per la mia storia.


No non fa male. Solo che a me questa esperienza ha tolto la capacità di vedere bianco o nero nelle cose. Ora vedo diversi tipi di grigio. Dietro ogni storia ci sono miliardi di variabili e in un forum sicuramente non vengono fuori tutte. Il tuo mi sembrava un sommo giudizio, ma tu hai vissuto la tua esperienza, altri la vivono in modo diverso, quindi secondo me non puoi permetterti certe uscite.

Ripeto, per me/noi il discorso tradimento in se è stato metabolizzato, tant'è che la nostra vita insieme procede bene.
Il problema è solo mio, di quei ricordi del cazzo e di tutte le seghe mentali che mi faccio. Bravo a te che riesci a non pensarci, ma sicuramente avrai pagato il tuo caro prezzo.
Per me (e solo per me), come da titolo... non se ne viene più fuori...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fratè ma che bentornato.. sta qui da 5 minuti e già ce scassat ò cazz ahahhaaah



auahhahaahahaha :up: ti lovvo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il malessere che si porta dentro non deriva tanto dal tradimento avvenuto....
> ma dalla paura che possa riaccadere...o continuare alle nostre spalle....dettato dalla scarsa fiducia che ne consegue....
> 
> riflettendo su questo personalmente ritengo che
> ...



brava annuccia :up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> scommetto che le ferie te le sei fatte senza ombrellone...
> 
> ahahahah



stavo in pensiero ste......

bentornato....


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ultimo*

7.5!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contuzzo io dissi quello che dovevo dire alla mia mogliettina, e nel tempo le ho ribadito il concetto, il futuro è incerto, chi mai potrà dire se staremo assieme, ma ciò non toglie che al momento stiamo assieme, e per come sono e per come mi hanno insegnato vivo e viviamo la vita.


E come dice Sereni...
Solo il vivere e l'amare conta
Non l'aver vissuto o l'aver amato

Della serie acqua passata non macina più...

Ma ti giuro che so per primo quanto male fa rimestare sempre nel passato...

E so che non è facile...

Bravo il futuro è incerto...
Ma intanto per carità godiamoci il presente...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> No non fa male. Solo che a me questa esperienza ha tolto la capacità di vedere bianco o nero nelle cose. Ora vedo diversi tipi di grigio. Dietro ogni storia ci sono miliardi di variabili e in un forum sicuramente non vengono fuori tutte. Il tuo mi sembrava un sommo giudizio, ma tu hai vissuto la tua esperienza, altri la vivono in modo diverso, quindi secondo me non puoi permetterti certe uscite.
> 
> Ripeto, per me/noi il discorso tradimento in se è stato metabolizzato, tant'è che la nostra vita insieme procede bene.
> Il problema è solo mio, di quei ricordi del cazzo e di tutte le seghe mentali che mi faccio. Bravo a te che riesci a non pensarci, ma sicuramente avrai pagato il tuo caro prezzo.
> Per me (e solo per me), come da titolo... non se ne viene più fuori...


Io ti chiedo scusa per quello che a te è apparso un'uscita che non posso permettermi, ma permettimi di scriverti che questo vale per te, magari anche per qualcun altro, ma non per tutti, ed è per quelli che sanno e sono arrivati dove io sono arrivato che, quello che io ho scritto ha un senso compiuto, senso che dovresti anche avere tu dopo tutti questi anni, e non voglio offenderti dicendo "dopo tutti questi anni" ma cercare di spronarti.

E comunque quello che scrivo è soltanto una maniera per starti accanto, per quanto io possa capire quello che tu mi dici sia vero e condivisibile sotto certi aspetti.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Controlla bene cucciolotto che se ti avessi appallato il 10% delle palle che tengo, staresti nella buona strada per diventare un uomo.
> 
> Virimm che spaccim hai da dire ora..... ScIemo


E co' tutte le tue palle che c'hai  (????) hai fatto tutte quelle cazzate a nastro che 1 sola bastava, ancora ciancichi?

ahahahah


----------



## tradito77 (30 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se non riusciamo a fare tutto questo perchè riteniamo il tutto più grande di noi...
> allora molliamo tutto....!!!via fuori...
> invece di continuare a restare accanto alla causa della nostra sofferenza...
> perchè a questo punto la colpa è solo nostra...
> perchè una scelta l'abbiamo tutti


E se la causa della mia soffernza sono io? Dove vado?


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> E se la causa della mia soffernza sono io? Dove vado?



............................................................


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> E se la causa della mia soffernza sono io? Dove vado?


Non vai da nessuna parte
Ma ti prendi cura di te
E ti riguardi
Sto film ti mette la buba?
Ma gira il canale no?

Sei troppo attaccato alla tetta di tua moglie...
Scusa se te lo dico...

"dimenticati" di lei
Qualche volta


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> E se la causa della mia soffernza sono io? Dove vado?


Ma non dire cazzate...

la causa della tua sofferenza se sa chi e'...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E co' tutte le tue palle che c'hai  (????) hai fatto tutte quelle cazzate a nastro che 1 sola bastava, ancora ciancichi?
> 
> ahahahah


Ya ya. cazzate per te che manco sai che vuol dire avere due palle, ma non te ne faccio una colpa, per questo ti scrivevo leggimi che impari.

Magari ne usufruiscono i tuoi figli, non dico la moglie che ormai è rassegnata.


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ya ya. cazzate per te che manco sai che vuol dire avere due palle, ma non te ne faccio una colpa, per questo ti scrivevo leggimi che impari.
> 
> Magari ne usufruiscono i tuoi figli, non dico la moglie che ormai è rassegnata.


mavaacagher...

o te l'ho gia' detto oggi?

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> E se la causa della mia soffernza sono io? Dove vado?



non offrire il fianco al nemico con queste domande amico mio  
le risposte potrebbere essere dettate dall'istinto


----------



## Annuccia (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ya ya. cazzate per te che manco sai che vuol dire avere due palle, ma non te ne faccio una colpa, per questo ti scrivevo leggimi che impari.
> 
> Magari ne usufruiscono i tuoi figli, non dico la moglie che ormai è rassegnata.


che bello....
adesso si che ci si sente "a casa"
è..come quando lasci i bimbi dalla nonna o dalla zia per goderti un po di pace....perchè non ne puoi piu di sentirli litigare ,fare casino....
si attorno a te non c'è caos...ma poi ti mancano...
ecco...
i picciriddi tornano a casa e si fanno sentire....

che bello...


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> uccidila.
> Ho nel bagagliaio una sacco per cadaveri, ascia per sezionarla, candeggina per pulire, guanti in plastica e abiti di ricambio.
> Tu porta la benzina per incendiare i vestiti che usiamo.
> Kikko, uccidiamo anche la tua?
> ...



Prima un pò di tortura però.


Mani legate dietro la schiena insieme alle caviglie, in modo da costringerla a stare sulle ginocchia. Appoggio per la testa per impedirle di cadere. Diciamo che qualche ora è più che abbastanza per rendere le rotule due pappette molli.


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Ma no*

Ma no....due fili elettrici uno davanti e uno dietro,e qualche bella scarica a 220 volt....!!!


----------



## fightclub (30 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> E se la causa della mia soffernza sono io? Dove vado?


ehm...
la causa della tua sofferenza sei tu, non aver più quello che vorresti, vivere di merda prendendo la soluzione "meno peggio"
vedrai che l'illuminazione arriva
da lì in avanti capirai
un po' come jake blues nei blues brothers quando va da james brown  
[video=youtube;SZVhzVTBDvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZVhzVTBDvA[/video]


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

evvabè...però avete dimenticato i traditori non scoperti e non confessanti...

che ne famo?:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Free*

Se li famo....!


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se li famo....!



ottima idea


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato 63*

Allora scegliti tre utenti e scrivi i nomi!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora scegliti tre utenti e scrivi i nomi!:rotfl:



ok sarà fatto :rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2012)

*R: E' inutile, non se ne viene più fuori ...*



Annuccia ha detto:


> più grande di così non lo potevo sottolineare........
> spezzate ste catene del cazzo
> perchè poi la vita è bella davvero......[/B][/SIZE]


Mah...io non so cosa tu intenda per spezzare le catene. Ti posso dire che io  già da settembre non parlavo piu della cosa, da dicembre avevo pure smesso di controllare ed fino a circa giugno stavo bene.
Avevo quasi ricominciato a fidarmi.
Sembrava che le cose andassero bene per tutti e due.

 Poi ho ricominciato a vedere nel comportamento di mia moglie le cose che mi avevano fatto sospettare la prima volta.

Ho resistito ancora fino a un mese fa perche forse non volevo vedere. Poi ho ceduto ho controllato e... SBAMMM!!!

Io credo di averci provato a sciogliere le catene.


----------



## fightclub (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io non so cosa tu intenda per spezzare le catene. Ti posso dire che io  già da settembre non parlavo piu della cosa, da dicembre avevo pure smesso di controllare ed fino a circa giugno stavo bene.
> Avevo quasi ricominciato a fidarmi.
> Sembrava che le cose andassero bene per tutti e due.
> 
> ...


mi dispiace le nostre storie mi sembravano simili
adesso però dovresti chiudere....


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io non so cosa tu intenda per spezzare le catene. Ti posso dire che io  già da settembre non parlavo piu della cosa, da dicembre avevo pure smesso di controllare ed fino a circa giugno stavo bene.
> Avevo quasi ricominciato a fidarmi.
> Sembrava che le cose andassero bene per tutti e due.
> 
> ...


le catene sono la dipendenza dai suoi comportamenti...


----------



## melania (30 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> E allora io rilancio domandandomi se sia piú facile vivere con un tradito che ti deve perdonare una cosa grave, o con un traditore a cui và pardonata. É come stare sempre un gradino sotto per il traditore, come essere sempre in debito. Il tradito oltretutto ha anche la licenza di tradire a cuor leggero in futuro, una sorta di bonus.
> 
> Siamo sicuri sicuri che il dopo tradimento del traditore sia migliore di quello del tradito?
> 
> S*B


SI
Garantisco, è vero. Tradito, la conosci la mia storia. Io ho trovato la mia strada. Ho capito che non ne sarei uscita se avessi continuato a pensare a "loro". Ho pensato molto a me, e sono riuscita...sai come? Ho capito che non avrei potuto mai dimenticare, e allora non mi sono più sforzata di farlo. Ho capito che non avrei potuto perdonare e non ho più provato a farlo. Mi sono convinta, invece, che mio marito ora, non è più quello che era allora, e soprattutto nemmeno io lo sono. Adesso lui ed io siamo una coppia nuova, e rispetto a prima, di gran lunga migliore.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> evvabè...però avete dimenticato i traditori non scoperti e non confessanti...
> 
> che ne famo?:singleeye:


ma cosa vai a chiedere.
Fatti i cazzi tuoi!

Ma guarda questa:blank:


----------



## battiato63 (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma cosa vai a chiedere.
> Fatti i cazzi tuoi!
> 
> Ma guarda questa:blank:


:up::up::up:


----------



## tradito77 (30 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ti chiedo scusa per quello che a te è apparso un'uscita che non posso permettermi, ma permettimi di scriverti che questo vale per te, magari anche per qualcun altro, ma non per tutti, ed è per quelli che sanno e sono arrivati dove io sono arrivato che, quello che io ho scritto ha un senso compiuto, senso che dovresti anche avere tu dopo tutti questi anni, e non voglio offenderti dicendo "dopo tutti questi anni" ma cercare di spronarti.
> 
> E comunque quello che scrivo è soltanto una maniera per starti accanto, per quanto io possa capire quello che tu mi dici sia vero e condivisibile sotto certi aspetti.


Ok, grazie e scusa anche tu.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io non so cosa tu intenda per spezzare le catene. Ti posso dire che io  già da settembre non parlavo piu della cosa, da dicembre avevo pure smesso di controllare ed fino a circa giugno stavo bene.
> Avevo quasi ricominciato a fidarmi.
> Sembrava che le cose andassero bene per tutti e due.
> 
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## melania (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io non so cosa tu intenda per spezzare le catene. Ti posso dire che io  già da settembre non parlavo piu della cosa, da dicembre avevo pure smesso di controllare ed fino a circa giugno stavo bene.
> Avevo quasi ricominciato a fidarmi.
> Sembrava che le cose andassero bene per tutti e due.
> 
> ...


Lei non merita più nulla, Niko.
Un traditore che ha visto la sofferenza che ha causato non può rifarlo. Se lo fa ancora non è più un traditore, non è più nulla. Non ha più un'anima, per me.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> le catene sono la dipendenza dai suoi comportamenti...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
E nn sono mai riuscito a farglielo capire...eh?
Sai perchè non mi sono mai fatto una canna in vita mia?
Perchè se mi piace poi non sono più capace a farne a meno...

Sai perchè non curioso o lurko nel cell di mia moglie?
Ho troppa paura di scoprire qualcosa che non capisco e che mi incoriusisce...
Poi potrei farne una mania o un'ossesssione...no?

E guarda qua cosa ci ha ricavato Niko...

La famigerata smentita no?


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

melania ha detto:


> Lei non merita più nulla, Niko.
> Un traditore che ha visto la sofferenza che ha causato non può rifarlo. Se lo fa ancora non è più un traditore, non è più nulla. Non ha più un'anima, per me.


ecco. se posso ti approvo


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io non so cosa tu intenda per spezzare le catene. Ti posso dire che io  già da settembre non parlavo piu della cosa, da dicembre avevo pure smesso di controllare ed fino a circa giugno stavo bene.
> Avevo quasi ricominciato a fidarmi.
> Sembrava che le cose andassero bene per tutti e due.
> 
> ...


La "signora" andava tenuta dalla mammina a "spurgare", ne avresti guadagnato in salute e dignita'...

mi dispiace dirlo a te, ma visto che se ne frega alla grandissima della tua sofferenza e continua a zoccolarti in faccia, piuttosto che recitare la parte del coglione, mejo quella del violento e farle saltare qualche dente...

tanto fino a che nun se li rimette ce desse dentro de semolino...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma cosa vai a chiedere.
> Fatti i cazzi tuoi!
> 
> Ma guarda questa:blank:



chiedevo perchè alla fine comincio a pensare che le corna esistano solo se il tradito sa (azz che pensatona! forse arrivo un po' tardi!:singleeye

se non sa, il tradimento rimane un evento personale ignoto che non intacca in alcun modo la coppia
al limite intacca solo il traditore, nel senso che sta a lui reggerne tutto il peso, gioie e dolori, e così vedrà se il gioco vale la candela
se io rubo e nessuno mi becca, tuttavia io so che sono anche una ladra; se io faccio beneficenza in anonimato, tuttavia io so che sono anche una benefattrice...una parte di me rimane nascosta anche alla persona che amo, e forse il resto può bastare
almeno, leggendo tutto il dolore di cui sopra, credo che alla fine sia meglio non dire nulla e limitarsi ad osservare attentamente che immagine ci rimanda lo specchio ogni mattina


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> chiedevo perchè alla fine comincio a pensare che le corna esistano solo se il tradito sa (azz che pensatona! forse arrivo un po' tardi!:singleeye
> 
> se non sa, il tradimento rimane un evento personale ignoto che non intacca in alcun modo la coppia
> al limite intacca solo il traditore, nel senso che sta a lui reggerne tutto il peso, gioie e dolori, e così vedrà se il gioco vale la candela
> ...


Ma a parte il rapporto personale con lo specchio, io credo che sia difficile sparare palle guardando dritto negli occhi il/la "kazzona" malcapitata e nel caso c'e' da incazzarsi ancora di piu'...anziche' no..

ahahahah


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma a parte il rapporto personale con lo specchio, io credo che sia difficile sparare palle guardando dritto negli occhi il/la "kazzona" malcapitata e nel caso c'e' da incazzarsi ancora di piu'...anziche' no..
> 
> ahahahah



lo credo anch'io, ci vuole freddezza e sangue freddo, ed il pericolo è proprio quello di trasformarsi in pezzi di ghiaccio, credo

ma vedi che alternativa? l'hai messa tu: il/la "kazzona"...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> chiedevo perchè alla fine comincio a pensare che le corna esistano solo se il tradito sa (azz che pensatona! forse arrivo un po' tardi!:singleeye
> 
> se non sa, il tradimento rimane un evento personale ignoto che non intacca in alcun modo la coppia
> al limite intacca solo il traditore, nel senso che sta a lui reggerne tutto il peso, gioie e dolori, e così vedrà se il gioco vale la candela
> ...


quotone e approvone


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> lo credo anch'io, ci vuole freddezza e sangue freddo, ed il pericolo è proprio quello di trasformarsi in pezzi di ghiaccio, credo
> 
> ma vedi che alternativa? l'hai messa tu: il/la "kazzona"...:unhappy:


Infatti, per me bisogna dormi' sempre co' n'occhio solo e bersi co' moderazione le puttanate che se sparano...


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> chiedevo perchè alla fine comincio a pensare che le corna esistano solo se il tradito sa (azz che pensatona! forse arrivo un po' tardi!:singleeye
> 
> se non sa, il tradimento rimane un evento personale ignoto che non intacca in alcun modo la coppia
> al limite intacca solo il traditore, nel senso che sta a lui reggerne tutto il peso, gioie e dolori, e così vedrà se il gioco vale la candela
> ...


Infatti, io due colpi te li darei. 

_(non era di questo che si parlava?)_


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti, per me bisogna dormi' sempre co' n'occhio solo e bersi co' moderazione le puttanate che se sparano...



boh, io non ci riesco, proprio non ci arrivo
oddio, mi viene qualche dubbio su cose irrilevanti, ma se mi dovessero raccontare palle stratosferiche, ci cascherei sicuramente:mrgreen:
ammetto di tendere a credere più o meno a tutto, anche perchè la dietrologia mi stufa parecchio, e poi ho anche altro a cui pensare


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Infatti, io due colpi te li darei. View attachment 5361
> 
> _(non era di questo che si parlava?)_



io pure:inlove:


:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> boh, io non ci riesco, proprio non ci arrivo
> oddio, mi viene qualche dubbio su cose irrilevanti, ma se mi dovessero raccontare palle stratosferiche, ci cascherei sicuramente:mrgreen:
> ammetto di tendere a credere più o meno a tutto, anche perchè la dietrologia mi stufa parecchio, e poi ho anche altro a cui pensare


allora sei proprio da sposare...

ahahahah


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora sei proprio da sposare...
> 
> ahahahah




chissà perchè però non mi sposo:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> io pure:inlove:
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


:inlove:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> chissà perchè però non mi sposo:mrgreen:


un po' de pasiensa...

ma pe' curiosita', nun me ricordo se sei ancora de primo pelo...


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> un po' de pasiensa...
> 
> ma pe' curiosita', nun me ricordo se sei ancora de primo pelo...




in che senso?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...io non so cosa tu intenda per spezzare le catene. Ti posso dire che io già da settembre non parlavo piu della cosa, da dicembre avevo pure smesso di controllare ed fino a circa giugno stavo bene.
> Avevo quasi ricominciato a fidarmi.
> Sembrava che le cose andassero bene per tutti e due.
> 
> ...


Allora:

a) tua moglie è una palese idiota;

b) vuol farsi sgamare per qualche motivo, o per farsi lasciare o per costringerti a ridiscutere il vostro rapporto;

c) non gliene frega un cazzo.

Scegli.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> a) tua moglie è una palese idiota;
> 
> ...


Per me è c...
Punto sul c.


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> a) tua moglie è una palese idiota;
> 
> ...


La b non credo perché negava anche di fronte all'evidenza...anche dopo che le ho detto di sapere pressocché tutto.
Sembra che voglia quasi negare a se stessa di averlo fatto...altrimenti che senso ha? Se ti dico che so...perché continui con sta farsa?

Propendo per la c


----------



## kikko64 (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> La b non credo perché negava anche di fronte all'evidenza...anche dopo che le ho detto di sapere pressocché tutto.
> Sembra che voglia quasi negare a se stessa di averlo fatto...altrimenti che senso ha? Se ti dico che so...perché continui con sta farsa?
> 
> Propendo per la c


La mia provò a negare anche di fronte alla stampa degli sms e delle foto che si scambiava con l'altro ... 

Anche nel mio caso scelgo senza dubbio la risposta C ... e l'accendo anche !!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

Se volete un parere da donna io accenderei la a...

Perchè oltre ad essere idiote pensiamo pure che gli altri lo siano...


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se volete un parere da donna io accenderei la a...
> 
> Perchè oltre ad essere idiote pensiamo pure che gli altri lo siano...


ecco a me anche la componente di continuare a passare per coglione fa propendere per la sfankulata senza passare dal via....

e chi lo nega e' uno smidollato...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ecco a me anche la componente di continuare a passare per coglione fa propendere per la sfankulata senza passare dal via....
> 
> e chi lo nega e' uno smidollato...
> 
> ahahahah


ma dai che siamo donneeeeereeeeee
oltre le gambe c'è di più....
sono quasi certa che sfankuli solo chi puoi...e la tua metà 
ti comanda a bacchetta....
sfankulo qui...sfankulo li... Poi appena la moje chiama zitto zitto...:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> chiedevo perchè alla fine comincio a pensare che le corna esistano solo se il tradito sa (azz che pensatona! forse arrivo un po' tardi!:singleeye
> 
> se non sa, il tradimento rimane un evento personale ignoto che non intacca in alcun modo la coppia
> al limite intacca solo il traditore, nel senso che sta a lui reggerne tutto il peso, gioie e dolori, e così vedrà se il gioco vale la candela
> ...



Non posso approvare ma quoto...


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma dai che siamo donneeeeereeeeee
> oltre le gambe c'è di più....
> sono quasi certa che sfankuli solo chi puoi...e la tua metà
> ti comanda a bacchetta....
> sfankulo qui...sfankulo li... Poi appena la moje chiama zitto zitto...:rotfl:


mi moje nun sarebbe affatto della stessa tua opinione...

caga sangue blu pure pe' ave' na' mensola montata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mi moje nun sarebbe affatto della stessa tua opinione...
> 
> *caga sangue blu pure pe' ave' na' mensola montata...*
> 
> ahahahahah


Oooohhh...anche la mia sai? Eppure....


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oooohhh...anche la mia sai? Eppure....


EPPURE CHE?

ahahahahah


----------



## Niko74 (30 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> EPPURE CHE?
> 
> ahahahahah


Eppure, nonostante io non sia uno comandato a bacchetta dalla moglie, le mie belle corna me le ritrovo.

Quindi spero che "la mensola" non sia il tuo unico metro di valutazione su tua moglie :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eppure, nonostante io non sia uno comandato a bacchetta dalla moglie, le mie belle corna me le ritrovo.
> 
> Quindi spero che "la mensola" non sia il tuo unico metro di valutazione su tua moglie :mrgreen:


Veramente non ho mai pensato che la "zoccolite" si associ o meno al comandare a bacchetta...

e le mie valutazioni si sono basate su parecchio altro...

pero' di una cosa mia moglie e' molto certa, che nel caso se ritrova sicuramente all'ospedale...

non so se aiuta pero' come dicevano gli antichi, tutto fa brodo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che sia troppo complicato per me, non riesco proprio a distinguere mente e spirito, e a metterci dei castelli:smile:
> 
> forse perchè a me la vita l'ha cambiata una tragedia, quasi 10 anni fa, ed allora ho incassato il colpo e ho "deciso" aprioristicamente che la vita mi dava una seconda possibilità, e stava a me coglierla
> da allora ho lasciato tutto nel passato e ho ricominciato a vivere in modo diverso, "decidendo" che nulla mi avrebbe fatto del male...il che è un'illusione, ma finchè regge, preferisco continuare così:smile:


non c'è nulla di cui preoccuparsi. se ho nominato lo spirito perché ho voluto dare una spiegazione a qualcosa che rimane, ma in modo diverso. detto in altre parole, ho dato via parte della consapevolezza di cui potevo fare volentieri a meno.

non è tanto diverso dal tuo modo di vivere la seconda occasione. non hai magari fatto tutto il percorso, perché non hai dovuto dare un taglio totale. tolleri entro certi limiti ricordi brutti fin dove possono rimanere nascosti sotto il mondo da te creato ad hoc.

mentre ti sei creato un mondo perfetto, io ho abbandonato un mondo imperfetto e ho lasciato che il destino mi creasse uno migliore, senza che io dovessi intervenire più di tanto.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non c'è nulla di cui preoccuparsi. se ho nominato lo spirito perché ho voluto dare una spiegazione a qualcosa che rimane, ma in modo diverso. detto in altre parole, ho dato via parte della consapevolezza di cui potevo fare volentieri a meno.
> 
> non è tanto diverso dal tuo modo di vivere la seconda occasione. non hai magari fatto tutto il percorso, perché non hai dovuto dare un taglio totale. tolleri entro certi limiti ricordi brutti fin dove possono rimanere nascosti sotto il mondo da te creato ad hoc.
> 
> *mentre ti sei creato un mondo perfetto*, io ho abbandonato un mondo imperfetto e ho lasciato che il destino mi creasse uno migliore, senza che io dovessi intervenire più di tanto.



bè, non esageriamo! se così fosse non sarei qua, tanto per iniziare...
grazie comunque per le belle parole (non sarei qua 2), buona fortuna amico:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Agosto 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Rieccomi qui.
> E' stupido, lo so, ma in questi giorni ho visto il film "il diario di Jack" e mi è ripartito il cinema in testa.
> Per chi non l'ha visto, tra varie vicende di questo Jack (Ben Affleck) narrate tramite il suo diario, spicca il tradimento della moglie con un amico, confessato da lei quando aveva già chiuso e chiedendo perdono per la cazzata. Questa esperienza le aveva fatto capire che amava lui (suo marito) e che voleva stare con lui. Lui all'inizio la sbatte fuori di casa, poi si ritrovano alla fine, lui capisce che "siamo tutti imperfetti" e se la riprende. Insomma, molte analogie con la mia storia...
> 
> ...


Tradito, carissimo... mi dispiace leggerti così. La mia esperienza è questa: ho scelto di provare a restare.... ci sono momenti brutti, come quelli che descrivi(un film, una frase, una canzone e riaffiora tutto) e momenti in cui si sente di potercela fare, si sente di stare lottando per qualcosa per cui vale la pena. Adesso sto vivendo un momento buono... ma so che ritorneranno quelli brutti. Però non mollo perchè sono convinta che valga la pena sobbarcarsi questa giostra, che non ho voluto, che maledico ma dalla quale non scendo. Se anche tu hai quella convinzione dentro te, nonostante tutto, stringi i denti. Forse non sarà mai più l'Eden... ma comunque il migliore dei mondi possibili. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Spider (31 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non c'è nulla di cui preoccuparsi. se ho nominato lo spirito perché ho voluto dare una spiegazione a qualcosa che rimane, ma in modo diverso. detto in altre parole, ho dato via parte della consapevolezza di cui potevo fare volentieri a meno.
> 
> non è tanto diverso dal tuo modo di vivere la seconda occasione. non hai magari fatto tutto il percorso, perché non hai dovuto dare un taglio totale. tolleri entro certi limiti ricordi brutti fin dove possono rimanere nascosti sotto il mondo da te creato ad hoc.
> 
> mentre ti sei creato un mondo perfetto, io ho abbandonato un mondo imperfetto e ho lasciato che il destino mi creasse uno migliore, senza che io dovessi intervenire più di tanto.


...a questo punto veramente sono curioso.
spiegami cosa hai fatto concretamente, per annullare la consapevolezza.
hai cambiato nome, città, lavoro?
Il taglio totale di cui parli..è solo mentale?
dove hai lasciato questo mondo imperfetto?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...a questo punto veramente sono curioso.
> spiegami cosa hai fatto concretamente, per annullare la consapevolezza.
> hai cambiato nome, città, lavoro?
> Il taglio totale di cui parli..è solo mentale?
> dove hai lasciato questo mondo imperfetto?


concretamente ho aumentato la consapevolezza normale per sapere come poter buttar via quella parte che mi è stata imposta.

ho cambiato tutto, diverse volte nella mia vita, in media ogni 4 anni. non per sfuggire dalla realtà, ma per lasciare dietro a me il disgusto del passato.

il cambiamento è mentale e spirtuale. è stata la mente a soffrire e la spiritualità trovare la soluzione definitiva, talmente incisiva che a volte mi chiedo seriamente chi ero.

ho lasciato il mondo imperfetto a chi ne fa tesoro e lo raccoglie avidamente. gli ho dovuto lasciare anche qualcosa di cui mi ero affezionato.

è progressivo, perché non mi sono mai fermato. spendo gran parte della mia vita a trovare me stesso e ripulire tutte le macchie che si trovano anche per colpa mia, perché non sono un angelo, anzi :mrgreen:


----------



## free (31 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> concretamente ho aumentato la consapevolezza normale per sapere come poter buttar via quella parte che mi è stata imposta.
> 
> *ho cambiato tutto, diverse volte nella mia vita, in media ogni 4 anni.* non per sfuggire dalla realtà, ma per lasciare dietro a me il disgusto del passato.
> 
> ...


questo è proprio tedesco di Germania!:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> questo è proprio tedesco di Germania!:mrgreen:


perché? i tedeschi cambiano macchina, casa e moglie ogni 4 anni? :rotfl:


----------



## free (31 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perché? i tedeschi cambiano macchina, casa e moglie ogni 4 anni? :rotfl:


preciso preciso!:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> preciso preciso!:mrgreen:


wow, non lo sapevo


----------



## free (31 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> wow, non lo sapevo



se non lo sai, sallo!:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2012)

Tradito, onstamente non hai nulla che ti leghi a lei se non il fatto che vi conoscete da quando eravate giovanissimi e forse è più un contro che un pro. Perchè? Perchè siete noiosi l'uno per l'altra, perchè le storie da giovani "devono" finire (sperando bene), per farci vivere poi storie diverse, più adulte ma più vere.
Per me tu stai con lei...perchè la consuetudine di stare con lei è fortissima. Non la ami, o meglio la ami ancora, ma con quello che provi non l'amerai più nel futuro.
Ascoltami, sinceramente, non hai nulla di reale che ti leghi a lei, forse è l'ora di crescere ed avere una donna che non sia cresciuta con te, che ti possa amare come una donna e non come ti ha amato l'attuale come una ragazzina che poi è cresciuta ed ha voluto fare esperienza su di te, passandoti sopra.
Hai la mia età e di donne ne puoi avere, perchè fossilizzarsi con una solo perchè ci stai da tanto? Senza figli è inutile e svataggioso tirare via l'acqua dal Titanic che affonda, se sei bravo rimarrà a galla 5 minuti in più...ma non è meglio salvarsi è vivere?
Ti chiedo di ragionarci, perchè di persone che stanno con un'altra per consuetudine...ne ho conosciute tante e per me la cosa che lega quelle persone è la paura di mettersi in gioco, di pensare di aver perso 12-16 anni di vita, ma non è così.
Anche se vi lasciaste, lei ci sarebbe sempre per te dentro di te e viceversa, ma a 34 anni è stupido dire che non si può fare.
Amen, non hai superato il tradimento, non ce la fai. Bene, è un dato di fatto! Se starai con lei ti sarai scelto tu la merda di vita che decanti, forse potresti farti un favore e vivere una vita bella???


----------



## Leda (1 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, onstamente non hai nulla che ti leghi a lei se non il fatto che vi conoscete da quando eravate giovanissimi e forse è più un contro che un pro. Perchè? Perchè siete noiosi l'uno per l'altra, perchè le storie da giovani "devono" finire (sperando bene), per farci vivere poi storie diverse, più adulte ma più vere.
> Per me tu stai con lei...perchè la consuetudine di stare con lei è fortissima. Non la ami, o meglio la ami ancora, ma con quello che provi non l'amerai più nel futuro.
> Ascoltami, sinceramente, non hai nulla di reale che ti leghi a lei, forse è l'ora di crescere ed avere una donna che non sia cresciuta con te, che ti possa amare come una donna e non come ti ha amato l'attuale come una ragazzina che poi è cresciuta ed ha voluto fare esperienza su di te, passandoti sopra.
> Hai la mia età e di donne ne puoi avere, perchè fossilizzarsi con una solo perchè ci stai da tanto? Senza figli è inutile e svataggioso tirare via l'acqua dal Titanic che affonda, se sei bravo rimarrà a galla 5 minuti in più...ma non è meglio salvarsi è vivere?
> ...



Quoto e approvo! :up:


P.S. Daniele c'è!


----------



## tradito77 (2 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, onstamente non hai nulla che ti leghi a lei se non il fatto che vi conoscete da quando eravate giovanissimi e forse è più un contro che un pro. Perchè? Perchè siete noiosi l'uno per l'altra, perchè le storie da giovani "devono" finire (sperando bene), per farci vivere poi storie diverse, più adulte ma più vere.
> Per me tu stai con lei...perchè la consuetudine di stare con lei è fortissima. Non la ami, o meglio la ami ancora, ma con quello che provi non l'amerai più nel futuro.
> Ascoltami, sinceramente, non hai nulla di reale che ti leghi a lei, forse è l'ora di crescere ed avere una donna che non sia cresciuta con te, che ti possa amare come una donna e non come ti ha amato l'attuale come una ragazzina che poi è cresciuta ed ha voluto fare esperienza su di te, passandoti sopra.
> Hai la mia età e di donne ne puoi avere, perchè fossilizzarsi con una solo perchè ci stai da tanto? Senza figli è inutile e svataggioso tirare via l'acqua dal Titanic che affonda, se sei bravo rimarrà a galla 5 minuti in più...ma non è meglio salvarsi è vivere?
> ...


Ci ho pensato bene e ti posso dire che la nostra storia, pur essendo una storia "da giovani", si è evoluta molto nel tempo e io vorrei che continuasse. 
Grazie per il consiglio, lo so che è un terno al lotto ma per ora voglio continuare. Poi in futuro chissà....


----------



## Diletta (3 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tradito, onstamente non hai nulla che ti leghi a lei se non il fatto che vi conoscete da quando eravate giovanissimi e forse è più un contro che un pro. Perchè? Perchè siete noiosi l'uno per l'altra, perchè le storie da giovani "devono" finire (sperando bene), per farci vivere poi storie diverse, più adulte ma più vere.
> Per me tu stai con lei...perchè la consuetudine di stare con lei è fortissima. Non la ami, o meglio la ami ancora, ma con quello che provi non l'amerai più nel futuro.
> Ascoltami, sinceramente, non hai nulla di reale che ti leghi a lei, forse è l'ora di crescere ed avere una donna che non sia cresciuta con te, che ti possa amare come una donna e non come ti ha amato l'attuale come una ragazzina che poi è cresciuta ed ha voluto fare esperienza su di te, passandoti sopra.
> Hai la mia età e di donne ne puoi avere, perchè fossilizzarsi con una solo perchè ci stai da tanto? Senza figli è inutile e svataggioso tirare via l'acqua dal Titanic che affonda, se sei bravo rimarrà a galla 5 minuti in più...ma non è meglio salvarsi è vivere?
> ...



Ma Tradito lo sa se sta con lei per consuetudine, come dici tu, o per motivi più profondi.
Certo che ce ne sono di coppie che vivono con questi presupposti, ce n'è parecchie e a loro va anche bene, ma non è affatto detto che per via della loro storia, Tradito e compagna ne facciano parte.
Non è di default.
Dici perché fossilizzarsi con una che ci stai da tanto. Se mai devi dire: visto che non lo superi, prova a considerare un'idea alternativa visto che sei anche giovane e senza figli. Ma non per i motivi da te addotti, perché a lui, di essere cresciuto insieme a lei, va benissimo.
Difficilissimo rinunciare ad un amore, nonostante questo amore ci faccia male...


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Difficilissimo rinunciare ad un amore, nonostante questo amore ci faccia male...


Lui  ha solo visto questa campana, la ragazzina che è cresciuta  con lui, non ha vissuto nient'altro e fidati Diletto, l'altro è solitamente migliore, solitamente è più bello, perchè non ci sono le consuetudini da ragazzini innestate.


----------



## Diletta (4 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui  ha solo visto questa campana, la ragazzina che è cresciuta  con lui, non ha vissuto nient'altro e fidati *Diletto, *l'altro è solitamente migliore, solitamente è più bello, perchè non ci sono le consuetudini da ragazzini innestate.




...fidati anche tu: non ho ancora fatto nessuna operazione a Casablanca!!!

Tornando seri, può essere anche tutto vero quello che dici, ma allora a te non te ne frega nulla dei sentimenti!!
Tradito ce li ha ancora nei confronti della sua donna, li prova...come si fa a consigliarlo così?

Tuttalpiù io mi sentirei di dirgli di staccare per un periodo di prova: ognun per sé per constatare se davvero lei gli manca così tanto ed è la metà della mela...
Che dici?


----------

